# NC Meet - Spring 2012 - Greensboro, NC



## bertholomey

It is time for another one of our NC Meets. Due to other events taking place, we are going to shoot for early May for this one. 

I usually don't like to do this, and I won't let it go too long, but I'll put out two dates to try to get a consensus.

*Saturday May 5th or Saturday May 12th. *

I'm planning on going to the MECA event on April 29th in Virginia, so May 5th would be two CA events in a row, but May 12th is Mother's Day Weekend - don't want to take out guys who may have committments at home. 

So let me know soon if there is a real preference.

Where: My House - PM me for address

When: Saturday - 9:30am - 7:00pm then dinner for those who want to

Food: I'll have lunch available (sandwiches like last time) - donations are accepted 

Stuff to bring:

Yourself
A friend
Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
Favorite Music on discs
Camera
Lawn chair if you want it
Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive critisim and humbly give advice/criticism

Anyone who wants to hang out afterwards we usually go out for dinner.

Looking forward to seeing everyone again in a couple months!

Some of the group from the Fall 2011 meet










Link for last Fall's Meet:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...7-fall-nc-meet-october-1st-high-point-nc.html

If your able to make it then add your name to the list :

1. Jason (bertholomey) 
2. Drake (The Drake)


----------



## decibelle

I'd like to, but I'll have to see. Pretty sure I've got finals the 7th of May. 12th would work best for me, personally.


----------



## j-man

Either weekend is great for me. I was just happy when I opened this, it wasn't for something in the next few weeks  By May, I should be 100% healed and even have a system  Looking forward to it! 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

edit: will pm.


----------



## ErinH

I'll throw in a vote for the 12th as well. If we can work out the logistics, I might be able to fly up and attend and come back home the next day. A quick/dirty trip. Better than the week long ones I take to New Mexico.


----------



## The A Train

Count me in! Either weekend is great. I hope to have a few surprises ready by then 

Adam-The A Train


----------



## strakele

5th is best for me. I'll be going back to Texas after that weekend.


----------



## bertholomey

j-man said:


> Either weekend is great for me. I was just happy when I opened this, it wasn't for something in the next few weeks  By May, I should be 100% healed and even have a system  Looking forward to it!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Would be great to have you there J-Man - rockin' a new system!



millerlyte said:


> I'd like to, but I'll have to see. Pretty sure I've got finals the 7th of May. 12th would work best for me, personally.


Groovy - study like crazy, and then take a road trip to blow off steam.



The A Train said:


> Count me in! Either weekend is great. I hope to have a few surprises ready by then
> 
> Adam-The A Train


Sweet! We like surprises.



strakele said:


> 5th is best for me. I'll be going back to Texas after that weekend.


Yuck! I knew there was going to be at least one that the 12th wouldn't work for......any chance of staying another week before going to the best state in the country?


----------



## Velozity

I should be able to make either one of those. The only thing installed in my Sequoia right now is a P800prs and DVD changer. Maybe I'll have an amp or two installed by then, who knows. I'm still up in the air on the whole design. Looking forward to the meet tho'.


----------



## Mic10is

I may attend...hopefully that will not discourage others from attending


----------



## thehatedguy

Doubt it will be in the cards for me...house hunting and have another little one on the way.


----------



## bertholomey

Velozity said:


> I should be able to make either one of those. The only thing installed in my Sequoia right now is a P800prs and DVD changer. Maybe I'll have an amp or two installed by then, who knows. I'm still up in the air on the whole design. Looking forward to the meet tho'.


Would be great to see you again Mike - I'm sure you have a number of great amps laying around that you could throw in there.



Mic10is said:


> I may attend...hopefully that will not discourage others from attending


Not a chance - would love to have you Mic.


----------



## chithead

I would like to attend again... but might not bring the truck this time. Got a surprise this morning that I'll try to have ready by then.


----------



## strakele

bertholomey said:


> Yuck! I knew there was going to be at least one that the 12th wouldn't work for......any chance of staying another week before going to the best state in the country?


I suppose... But it had better be one hell of a meet to keep me away from family, guns, steak, and lake for an extra week


----------



## bertholomey

chithead said:


> I would like to attend again... but might not bring the truck this time. Got a surprise this morning that I'll try to have ready by then.


Very nice.... Lots of surprises! 







strakele said:


> I suppose... But it had better be one hell of a meet to keep me away from family, guns, steak, and lake for an extra week


Absolutely! I promise. I wish we could pull the hand cannons out in the back yard, but I think that would push the new neighbors too much. 

Ok, even though we haven't heard from everyone, I'm setting this for the 12th.


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> Very nice.... Lots of surprises!
> 
> Ok, even though we haven't heard from everyone, I'm setting this for the 12th.


Either should work for me.

Thanks Jason!

Kendal (Notloudenuf)


----------



## ErinH

I'll chat with the mrs. about it but I might be able to make it as long as April's travel schedule for work isn't overbearing.


----------



## req

ill be back to virginia beach by may... i leave for VA this weekend. either weekend seem good for me right now. ill have a monday-friday job this time - no military lol. so it should be a non issue... and the wife will most likely be coming, i hope that doesn't discourage anyone from coming haha

so at this point in time, i should be there too


----------



## bertholomey

req said:


> ill be back to virginia beach by may... i leave for VA this weekend. either weekend seem good for me right now. ill have a monday-friday job this time - no military lol. so it should be a non issue... and the wife will most likely be coming, *i hope that doesn't discourage anyone from coming* haha
> 
> so at this point in time, i should be there too


Absolutely not - everyone likes Carly! You guys are totally welcome!


----------



## Salami

I won't be there. I can not make either date. 

We are out of town the weekend of the 5th for Camp LUCK and on the 12th my oldest is having her first Holy Communion.


----------



## chithead

Salami said:


> I won't be there. I can not make either date.
> 
> We are out of town the weekend of the 5th for Camp LUCK and on the 12th my oldest is having her first Holy Communion.


Well shoot. Looked forward to seeing the Honda again.


----------



## decibelle

strakele said:


> I suppose... But it had better be one hell of a meet to keep me away from family, guns, steak, and lake for an extra week


Fine! We didn't want you and your attitude there anyway. 


Also, yeah, finals week is 1-7 May, so the weekend of the 12th would be a perfect "summer break" for me before summer classes begin. Looks like I'm planning on being there for sure. WITH the Monte this time 

Speaking of which, anyone planning anything for the summer?


----------



## Mic10is

millerlyte said:


> Speaking of which, anyone planning anything for the summer?



we have several show/meets all summer in Baltimore. and Mike will be doing a few in VA


----------



## Salami

chithead said:


> Well shoot. Looked forward to seeing the Honda again.


And I wanted to see what you have up your sleeve. Maybe we can do an impromptu mini meet in Charlotte. We are pretty close by, aren't we?


----------



## decibelle

Maryland and Virginia are just _slightly_ out of range for me in Atlanta


----------



## Mic10is

millerlyte said:


> Maryland and Virginia are just _slightly_ out of range for me in Atlanta


Atlanta to Warrenton,VA where Mike's shop is and to Baltimore is still closer than we traveled for Freezefest.....


----------



## decibelle

Atlanta, GA to Warrenton, VA

I-85 N and I-81 N----624 mi, 10 hours 13 mins


It's the trip _there_ that I find disgustingly long. Although if the prospective participants for the Vinny this year are looking promising I'll definitely do that. Anybody here planning on that one yet?


----------



## Mic10is

millerlyte said:


> Atlanta, GA to Warrenton, VA
> 
> I-85 N and I-81 N----624 mi, 10 hours 13 mins
> 
> 
> It's the trip _there_ that I find disgustingly long. Although if the prospective participants for the Vinny this year are looking promising I'll definitely do that. Anybody here planning on that one yet?


Trust me, the drive there or anywhere isnt nearly as Bad as the drive home....its always the drive home that sucks

I prob wont do the Vinny---but if Elite Summer Nationals is a definite go, that is the show of the year to attend!!


----------



## Sleeves

The 12th is probably better for me. Hopefully by then business will have leveled out to the point I can take a Saturday off without feeling bad.


----------



## The Drake

You know I will be there either day, rain or shine


----------



## decibelle

Drake, is the Kia going to be ready in all its glory this time? Grayson and I were just talking about how we're both really looking forward to seeing the final product, and I know we're not the only ones.


----------



## thehatedguy

But I am working on a couple new ideas...we'll see.


----------



## ocblaze

Well since I'll be in my commencement ceremony on the 5 so my vote goes out for 12. Now ill just have to quite procrastinating about putting in my new speakers and building presents!


----------



## The Drake

millerlyte said:


> Drake, is the Kia going to be ready in all its glory this time? Grayson and I were just talking about how we're both really looking forward to seeing the final product, and I know we're not the only ones.


lol, I dont think glory is a word I would use to describe it, but atm its currently in pieces, has been for months, just havent gotten around to it :\ 

I was hoping to go to the Atlanta meet to help motivate me, but Jason's plan changed and he has to leave early friday, I wont be able to get off work and honestly I am not up for driving down myself. 

I should have it together by May though, hopefully as the weather warms and it gets closer to the meet my motivation will come back. Definitely looking forward to hearing your Monte, read/heard all great things about it


----------



## bertholomey

Ok.... For clarity...... 

Listen to the scary clown..... 

The Meet will take place on May 12th.


----------



## decibelle

Did you invite Corolla Jon (jooooooon)? that was the only car I didn't get much time in, and I wanted to. And something about him being a nice kid, I think...


----------



## strakele

bertholomey said:


> Listen to the scary clown.....


That clown, man....


----------



## The A Train

strakele said:


> That clown, man....


reminds me of It on meth...


----------



## bertholomey

millerlyte said:


> Did you invite Corolla Jon (jooooooon)? that was the only car I didn't get much time in, and I wanted to. And something about him being a nice kid, I think...


Thanks bud - I just sent him a PM


----------



## req

the 12th sounds good to me. i need to decide if im going to change anything else....


----------



## David_Edwards

hmmmm.....


----------



## j-man

Come on down Dave! 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Notloudenuf

David_Edwards said:


> hmmmm.....





j-man said:


> Come on down Dave!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yes please do!


----------



## bertholomey

Would be great to see you again Dave. Several still have only heard OF the Camry, but haven't heard the Camry.


----------



## Velozity

bertholomey said:


> Would be great to see you again Dave. Several still have only heard OF the Camry, but haven't heard the Camry.



I've heard the Camry and it is a definite joy to experience. I'm sure some has changed since summer 2010 when I heard it last.


----------



## bertholomey

Hey! A Velozity sighting..... Hopefully you will be able to make this meet... Lots of guys want to hear what you got.


----------



## minibox

The 12th is looking good for me. I'll plan on being there.


----------



## RMAT

Pencil me in. Hopefully I'll have a processor by then and we can see what the G can really do .


----------



## saMxp

Looks like I'll be able to make it, as well. Even though the WRX looks/sounds EXACTLY like it did last spring. I must be pretty happy with it! Well, I want to finish out the pillars but I haven't had time. Might need to just farm out the work.


----------



## bertholomey

minibox said:


> The 12th is looking good for me. I'll plan on being there.


Awesome! - love the new avitar!



RMAT said:


> Pencil me in. Hopefully I'll have a processor by then and we can see what the G can really do .


That is great - we need to set up a little convoy from Atlanta, split some rooms or something. I'd really like to hear the updates to the G.



saMxp said:


> Looks like I'll be able to make it, as well. Even though the WRX looks/sounds EXACTLY like it did last spring. I must be pretty happy with it! Well, I want to finish out the pillars but I haven't had time. Might need to just farm out the work.


I'm really glad to hear it Sam...you can use my garage anytime you want if you have the time to do the glassing.


----------



## saMxp

bertholomey said:


> I'm really glad to hear it Sam...you can use my garage anytime you want if you have the time to do the glassing.


I'm just never going to find the time. I need to find someone that can do this for me. Wasn't there a guy in Mooresville that did some nice leather wrapped pillars for one of you guys? Might have been the M5, if I remember. They did some great looking stitching.


----------



## JHolmes

Ugh... I swear I'll be late to my own funeral... Can't make it the 12th.. 5th would have been golden.


----------



## bertholomey

saMxp said:


> I'm just never going to find the time. I need to find someone that can do this for me. Wasn't there a guy in Mooresville that did some nice leather wrapped pillars for one of you guys? Might have been the M5, if I remember. They did some great looking stitching.


That was Mark Worrell - he did the work on John's M5. He is a member here, but I don't know how much he checks it - TREOSOLS

He does fantastic work, and he is a great guy as well. 



JHolmes said:


> Ugh... I swear I'll be late to my own funeral... Can't make it the 12th.. 5th would have been golden.


Sorry about that man...we are set on the 12th. Any chance to stop by?


----------



## Serieus

i'll be moving up to statesville soon, i start the drive there from oregon on friday. should be all settled in by then, would certainly be interested in meeting some people and learning a bit more about this stuff -- my car's install is still pretty rough and unfinished so it'd be perfect timing for learning some things before i do a false floor in the trunk and make pillar pods for tweets! will send you a PM when it gets a bit closer.


----------



## slade1274

bertholomey said:


> That was Mark Worrell - he did the work on John's M5. He is a member here, but I don't know how much he checks it - TREOSOLS
> 
> He does fantastic work, and he is a great guy as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that man...we are set on the 12th. Any chance to stop by?


Mark did the pillars, but sent them out for upholstery work....


----------



## saMxp

slade1274 said:


> Mark did the pillars, but sent them out for upholstery work....


Ah, OK. Maybe I need that guy!


----------



## slade1274

If you want to mail them off... good guy named Alex can help. And all the matching tidbits needed to carry the theme.  He's a good buddy in the Atlanta area. I believe they did three interiors for the last SEMA show.... maybe four.

Welcome to JPM Coachworks | Automovie Design for Subaru, Honda, BMW & More -- Proudly Made In The USA


----------



## The Drake

Serieus said:


> i'll be moving up to statesville soon, i start the drive there from oregon on friday. should be all settled in by then, would certainly be interested in meeting some people and learning a bit more about this stuff -- my car's install is still pretty rough and unfinished so it'd be perfect timing for learning some things before i do a false floor in the trunk and make pillar pods for tweets! will send you a PM when it gets a bit closer.


Be good to have some new faces at our meets, looking forward to meeting you. Have a safe trip.


----------



## Serieus

The Drake said:


> Be good to have some new faces at our meets, looking forward to meeting you. Have a safe trip.


definitely, thanks! hopefully i'm not outcasted for being a westerner.


----------



## bertholomey

No one is outcasted at our meets  Be glad to have ya'!


----------



## SQfreak

Ok. Count me in (and my wife too)! I should have my BMW all setup by then. 

Looking forward to meeting new people and hearing the systems.


----------



## minibox

saMxp said:


> I'm just never going to find the time. I need to find someone that can do this for me. Wasn't there a guy in Mooresville that did some nice leather wrapped pillars for one of you guys? Might have been the M5, if I remember. They did some great looking stitching.


Finish Line Tops and Interiors, Mooresville, NC. There are a number of great auto upholstery shops in that area because of the strong racing and car culture.


----------



## bertholomey

SQfreak said:


> Ok. Count me in (and my wife too)! I should have my BMW all setup by then.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting new people and hearing the systems.


Awesome! I can't wait to hear it. It hopefully will be a nice road trip for you and your wife.


----------



## saMxp

minibox said:


> Finish Line Tops and Interiors, Mooresville, NC. There are a number of great auto upholstery shops in that area because of the strong racing and car culture.


Thanks, John! I'll give them a call.


----------



## req

Sounds like we have a good role call so far ;-)


----------



## chithead

Woot woot! Just got one more piece of equipment to purchase, and it is set! 

Well... now I get to start installing it all.


----------



## decibelle

I'm so looking forward to this. So many folks I get the pleasure of meeting again, and plenty more who I have yet to meet. Needless to say, I'm thoroughly stoked. Hurry up, May!


----------



## Salami

Since I can not be there I just want to say you all suck!!!! 




Very disappointed that I can not make it.  Been at the last 3 was REALLY looking forward to this one. Plus side is I know have until October to get my bucket of **** finished. No excuses now!!


You all have fun!!!


----------



## j-man

req said:


> Sounds like we have a good role call so far ;-)


Yep yep! Shaping up to be a nice crowd with lots of badass systems. Jason better start making nice with the neighbors 



millerlyte said:


> I'm so looking forward to this. So many folks I get the pleasure of meeting again, and plenty more who I have yet to meet. Needless to say, I'm thoroughly stoked. Hurry up, May!


I am with you Ally! Really looking forward to this meet and hearing all the cars. Especially since I will have something to contribute and get pointers on. 




chithead said:


> Woot woot! Just got one more piece of equipment to purchase, and it is set!
> 
> Well... now I get to start installing it all.


I have seen all the selling, must be doing all the buying incognito  

Glad you had a quick sale on the MS8. I was this -- close to sending you a pm so I could have 8 channels of processing! :laugh:


----------



## strakele

Looks like I've been convinced to stick around for another week to attend this as well


----------



## JHolmes

bertholomey said:


> Sorry about that man...we are set on the 12th. Any chance to stop by?


Mothers Day is on Sunday the 13th, I'm gonna check with the ex to see if she'll celebrate that with our son on the 12th instead, which would probably be easier for her and free me up. However, I'm not holding my breath. ?




Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli

Can u give details with a rough itinerary?

I'd love to attend and bring my co worker. Were both installers with mild setups. Only issue, working in retail, Saturdays is our busiest day. If both of us did attend, it would be mostly be a PM attendance for us.

Unless you do it on a Sunday when we are both off and the shop is closed.


----------



## bertholomey

Sure... We usually have guys show up around 8:30....have lunch around 1:00.......guys with long drives leave around 5:00......and then whoever wants to goes to dinner around 7:00 or so. Would love to have you attend... maybe one at a time?


----------



## saMxp

Any local installer that doesn't make it a priority to be there is going to be missing an opportunity to speak to potential clientele.


----------



## dresselbrew

I'd love for someone to give me some advice about my setup and meet some local car audio people. My friends all think I'm crazy for spending this much time / money on a "car stereo". I'll bet nobody here has heard that before haha. I'll PM with my info.


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli

dresselbrew said:


> I'd love for someone to give me some advice about my setup and meet some local car audio people. My friends all think I'm crazy for spending this much time / money on a "car stereo". I'll bet nobody here has heard that before haha. I'll PM with my info.


Like I tell some of my customers, you can't put a price on an everlasting experience that makes you feel good and uplifts your mood. 

And Ill bet u if your system sounds phenomenal, let them borrow your car for a week and they prob wont want to give it back.


----------



## Notloudenuf

dresselbrew said:


> I'd love for someone to give me some advice about my setup and meet some local car audio people. My friends all think I'm crazy for spending this much time / money on a "car stereo". I'll bet nobody here has heard that before haha. I'll PM with my info.


Your friends sound sucky. You need to make some new ones


----------



## dresselbrew

Now these are the responses I needed. And those 25 minute drives to and from work are soooo much more relaxing with a good stereo. 3 grand on something I use everyday seems more useful than my atv I use a couple times a year. We all need hobbies. And my other hobby supports my other love.... BEER!


----------



## req

i agree!


----------



## carter1010

This sounds like fun. I know most of you guys don't know me, but I would really like to come and listen to some nice sound systems and see some new gear. Would be nice to meet some others in the area with similar interests.


----------



## Notloudenuf

carter1010 said:


> This sounds like fun. I know most of you guys don't know me, but I would really like to come and listen to some nice sound systems and see some new gear. Would be nice to meet some others in the area with similar interests.


You won't be disappointed.


----------



## chithead

carter1010 said:


> This sounds like fun. I know most of you guys don't know me, but I would really like to come and listen to some nice sound systems and see some new gear. Would be nice to meet some others in the area with similar interests.


Definitely! Come on out and meet everyone! The few I've been able to make, they are always a blast!


----------



## Salami

carter1010 said:


> This sounds like fun. I know most of you guys don't know me, but I would really like to come and listen to some nice sound systems and see some new gear. Would be nice to meet some others in the area with similar interests.


You should go, this a really good crowd. Nice systems with good peeps. 




I am still disappointed I can not go.


----------



## req

do we have a final date\time\address?

id like to mark the calander


----------



## bertholomey

Saturday, May 12th starting at 0900 at my house. 

I want everyone to pm me for the address and phone number.


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> Saturday, May 12th starting at 0900 at my house.
> 
> I want *everyone* to pm me for the address and phone number.



You sure you want EVERYONE, or just those than plan on attending the meet?


----------



## kickinaudio

dresselbrew said:


> We all need hobbies. And my other hobby supports my other love.... BEER!


whoa whoa Jason didn't tell me beer was involved. This has piqued my interest now.


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> You sure you want EVERYONE, or just those than plan on attending the meet?


Thanks Mic......No, I don't everyone in the world, or DIYMA, or even those who have no interest in attending to PM me (I'd hit my limit QUICK! ), but those who are certain or very interested should pm me (or else you won't know where to go )



kickinaudio said:


> whoa whoa Jason didn't tell me beer was involved. This has peaked my interest now.


Hey guys, there won't be any alcohol.


----------



## slade1274

Ummm... Jason prolly didn't say beer was involved because it usually isn't. There have been a few had in the past, but the audio get togethers are just that- audio focused. You can always head to a bar or watch a game if beer is the priority....


----------



## bertholomey

I am in the finishing stages of the meet disc, and it is promising to be the best I have put together so far. Once I get it completed, I'll try to post a track list with very brief comments prior to the meet.


----------



## j-man

Hey J! I won't add to your cluttered inbox but I will be there  

See everyone there  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

j-man said:


> Hey J! I won't add to your cluttered inbox but I will be there
> 
> *See everyone there*
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Now....is that everyone on DIYMA, or....

I'm looking forward to the new system in the vette!


----------



## j-man

Haha Now wouldn't that be a hoot! 

I am looking forward to it as well! Should have the car back this weekend or first of the week. Heck, might even be able to drive it! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## kickinaudio

slade1274 said:


> the audio get togethers are just that- audio focused. You can always head to a bar or watch a game if beer is the priority....


Was just a joke son, calm down and maybe have one for yourself.


----------



## slade1274

Nice work on the condescending quip... feel better?


----------



## kickinaudio

slade1274 said:


> Nice work on the condescending quip... feel better?


Absolutely.


----------



## chithead




----------



## bertholomey

No problem Casey, I just wanted to make sure there wasn't an expectation of keg stands and 2 story beer funnels from some who have not attended before. Several of us have had a brewski at the restaurant after the meet (I have a great pic of Ryan with a huge mug and a funny look on his face, but I can't connect to DIYMA with the pc right now). 

Anyway, I really hope to hear your fantastic car again, and I think you may like a few tracks off this mix disc.


----------



## kickinaudio

bertholomey said:


> No problem Casey, I just wanted to make sure there wasn't an expectation of keg stands and 2 story beer funnels from some who have not attended before. Several of us have had a brewski at the restaurant after the meet (I have a great pic of Ryan with a huge mug and a funny look on his face, but I can't connect to DIYMA with the pc right now).
> 
> Anyway, I really hope to hear your fantastic car again, and I think you may like a few tracks off this mix disc.


No worries Jason. A joke turned awkward I guess. 

New amps for my car! Hint: they're hand made


----------



## bertholomey

No way!!! Dude, I loved the Kickers! 

Wow... Suspense.... I like it. You know... I'm going to be in Atlanta next week....


----------



## kickinaudio

bertholomey said:


> No way!!! Dude, I loved the Kickers!
> 
> Wow... Suspense.... I like it. You know... I'm going to be in Atlanta next week....


These are just as big, but better noise floor etc.

Pm me your info, dont think I have your number.


----------



## dresselbrew

bertholomey said:


> I am in the finishing stages of the meet disc, and it is promising to be the best I have put together so far. Once I get it completed, I'll try to post a track list with very brief comments prior to the meet.


Awesome. I've made a couple mixes for sq before and it usually ends up being songs I like to listen to. Not that it's a bad thing since we all have stereos for listening to music. But I'd like to hear what others come up with for sq mixes.

One other question. My battery seems to die if I listen to my stereo without the car running. What does everyone else do when listening? Plug in a battery charger of idle the car?


----------



## minibox

dresselbrew said:


> Awesome. I've made a couple mixes for sq before and it usually ends up being songs I like to listen to. Not that it's a bad thing since we all have stereos for listening to music. But I'd like to hear what others come up with for sq mixes.
> 
> One other question. My battery seems to die if I listen to my stereo without the car running. What does everyone else do when listening? Plug in a battery charger of idle the car?


Power supply 
12 Volt Power Supplies | Batteries & Battery Accessories | Car Audio/Video Installation & Accessories | Car Audio, Video & GPS at Sonic Electronix


----------



## dresselbrew

minibox said:


> Power supply
> 12 Volt Power Supplies | Batteries & Battery Accessories | Car Audio/Video Installation & Accessories | Car Audio, Video & GPS at Sonic Electronix


Wouldn't a battery charger be easier? Or are you referring to that Kinetik charger/ power supply? Cause that looks cool. But I don't think I could justify it for as little as I listen to my stereo without driving. When I tune I'll either start the car or plug in a battery charger if it's going to be a while. Just curious what others do.

I guess this isn't the thread for this discussion I just wondered if I should bring something like a charger or not even worry about it.


----------



## bertholomey

Bring what you have now and take a look at what others are using. I use mine quite frequently (sneak out to the garage while the wife is taking a shower - nice 30 minute SQ session).


----------



## decibelle

Always bring a charger. I have jumper cables if necessary, but that's not good for your bcm, so it's worth the cash to invest in a decent one, even if you don't listen without the car running often. It's priceless when you really need it... strakele can tell you from experience.


----------



## Notloudenuf

millerlyte said:


> ... strakele can tell you from experience.


Yeah..about that.....my bad  :laugh:

FYI dresselbrew, I killed Strakele's battery at the last meet. :blush:


----------



## decibelle

It's okay, strakele kills his own battery more often than he buys a tank of gas


----------



## bertholomey

millerlyte said:


> It's okay, *strakele kills his own battery more often than he buys a tank of gas*


Wow - that was double points - I think you are in the lead now.


----------



## slade1274

I too thought that had much win- good call on double points.


----------



## strakele

Thanks guys. No loyalty I see. 

But also:



millerlyte said:


> edit... Grayson beat me to it.
> 
> Jason, I'll do it for you: Strakele 4, Ally 1...


Even if she gets double for that one, (when it's not even true), I'm still winning.


----------



## slade1274




----------



## decibelle

Damn guys, whose side are you on?!


----------



## Mic10is

how many points do you get your loose for breaking the mounting bolts to your own tail lights?


----------



## strakele

Good call. That should be -1 for each one... which would be -6 I believe...


----------



## decibelle

Mic10is said:


> how many points do you get your loose for breaking the mounting bolts to your own tail lights?


About as many points do you get your loose for typing while under the influence.


----------



## req

i dont have any idea where this thread is going anymore lol


----------



## strakele

Ryan, Jason, and Mic are being instigators...


----------



## Mic10is

strakele said:


> Ryan, Jason, and Mic are being instigators...


Am not!!


----------



## slade1274

Mic10is said:


> Am not!!












get it?

MR2

get it?
:laugh:


----------



## decibelle

slade1274 said:


> get it?
> 
> MR2
> 
> get it?
> :laugh:


:laugh: 


You tell him Ryan. Like a


----------



## Mic10is

am not


----------



## ocblaze

Hey guys I hate to say it but I am not going to be able to make it to the event. I graduate on the 5 and I have two weddings that weekend and then the week after I leave for vacation. So I will not have enough time to make the drive up there. Plus I don't have anytime to install my new headunit or build a false floor or instal my front-stage or build a new enclosure to flatten out the sub response. Have fun and someone make sure they post up some pics of everyone!!


----------



## bertholomey

Weddings, Shmeddings..... And you can do all that stuff when you get here..... Just kidding... We will take lots of pictures and save a place for you at the Fall meet.


----------



## ocblaze

Sounds good to me and if I could skip them trust me I would. But yall have fun and ill cya in the Fall!!


----------



## bmxscion

I missed the meet last fall due to being on leave right before a deployment. I am still overseas now and will miss this one, but I should be home sometime in Oct, so I hope that meet is not before i get back. I got a new HU installed in my car when I was home about a month ago and now have streaming BT as well as a USB input and BT phone call capabilities. I am working on getting an amp cover/vent made as well as some battery terminals and a dist. block from Toolmaker. Hopefully I can get them before Oct so when I get home just some minor finishing touches to do and (more) TUNING!!!


----------



## minibox

Jason gave me the green light yesterday to bring some home audio goodies to the meet. We thought it would be fun to listen to the meet disc (which is outstanding) in the car and home environments. It'll take some careful packing to get some of this equipment into the car.


----------



## Notloudenuf

minibox said:


> Jason gave me the green light yesterday to bring some home audio goodies to the meet. We thought it would be fun to listen to the meet disc (which is outstanding) in the car and home environments. It'll take some careful packing to get some of this equipment into the car.


Nice! What is the equipment list?


----------



## dresselbrew

I'm still curious what's on the meet disc.


----------



## minibox

Notloudenuf said:


> Nice! What is the equipment list?


Mac Book Pro -> Audioquest Carbon -> Wavelength Wavelink -> Transparent 75 Ohm digital link -> Bryston bda-1 -> Transparent Super Balanced -> Audio Research LS17 SE -> Transparent Audio Super Balanced -> Bryston 4BSST2 -> Transparent Musiclink Plus -> Aerial Acoustics Model 6


----------



## minibox

dresselbrew said:


> I'm still curious what's on the meet disc.


You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Notloudenuf

minibox said:


> Mac Book Pro -> Audioquest Carbon -> Wavelength Wavelink -> Transparent 75 Ohm digital link -> Bryston bda-1 -> Transparent Super Balanced -> Audio Research LS17 SE -> Transparent Audio Super Balanced -> Bryston 4BSST2 -> Transparent Musiclink Plus -> Aerial Acoustics Model 6


The only part of that I'm NOT having to Google is Mac Book Pro :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

minibox said:


> You won't be disappointed.


I'll be getting the disc 'finalized' this week, and I'll post the track list soon after.



Notloudenuf said:


> The only part of that I'm NOT having to Google is Mac Book Pro :laugh:


The only piece of this equipment that I haven't heard so far is the new Bryston amp - absolutely stunning! I think it would be pretty helpful to 'check a reference' while listening to tracks in the cars - any question about staging, tonality, etc. then you could get some 'seat time' in the listening room.


----------



## Serieus

minibox said:


> Jason gave me the green light yesterday to bring some home audio goodies to the meet. We thought it would be fun to listen to the meet disc (which is outstanding) in the car and home environments. It'll take some careful packing to get some of this equipment into the car.


just got more excited for this


----------



## saMxp

Ugh, I am out for this meet yet again. I'm going to be in Ireland, on business. 

One of these days, I am going to make it to these things.


----------



## req

Bummer. Hopefully the wife can come, she might have gotten a job this week. Looking forward to this, I'll have almost an entirely different setup from last tim haha!


----------



## bertholomey

Somehow I missed both of these posts 



saMxp said:


> Ugh, I am out for this meet yet again. I'm going to be in Ireland, on business.
> 
> One of these days, I am going to make it to these things.


That is yucky! It will be a fun trip for you, but I really wanted you to be at the meet - wanted to see the Subi again, and I wanted the guys to hear your excellent application of the MS8. We will have another one in the Fall (if this one goes well ) 



req said:


> Bummer. Hopefully the wife can come, she might have gotten a job this week. Looking forward to this, I'll have almost an entirely different setup from last tim haha!


I hope she can make it as well. Looking forward to hearing your set up this weekend.

I'm almost done with the disc - it has 'Final Draft' written on it now, but by next week, it should just have 'Final' written on it


----------



## decibelle

Any changes? Can you give us a hint?


----------



## bertholomey

millerlyte said:


> Any changes? Can you give us a hint?


Well....lots of changes. There will be a good representation of many genres....though sadly.....no death metal  

John seems to like what the disc has on it, and I think there are a lot of tracks on the disc that will give a workout to your system.


----------



## decibelle

I look forward to it. I haven't been disappointed thus far.


----------



## dresselbrew

bertholomey said:


> Well....lots of changes. There will be a good representation of many genres....though sadly.....no death metal
> 
> John seems to like what the disc has on it, and I think there are a lot of tracks on the disc that will give a workout to your system.


No death metal... that's it I'm out  

I like to use my "go to" cheating song to show off my stereo... So Far by Dire Straits. I say cheating because it was produced so well it makes any stereo sound good. 

Can't wait to see what's on the Meet Disc. Any hints would be nice


----------



## strakele

No brickwall-compressed death metal is ok. But there's some well produced metal that'll certainly show how realistic a system is...


----------



## bertholomey

dresselbrew said:


> Can't wait to see what's on the Meet Disc. Any hints would be nice


Well, let's see....

1) there are currently 38 tracks on the disc

2) there are roughly 14 genres represented on the disc

3) there is a mix of acoustical, electronic, and 'traditional' instruments (electric guitar, bass, drum kit)- with good vocal tracks and without vocals

4) some recordings are from HD Tracks, specialty produced discs, and run of the mill commercial recordings

5) Most of the tracks were chosen to either show off good systems or expose problems with average systems - some tracks were chosen just because we thought they were cool 

Five 'hints' are all I can come up with right now


----------



## dresselbrew

bertholomey said:


> 5) Most of the tracks were chosen to either show off good systems or expose problems with average systems - some tracks were chosen just because we thought they were cool


Certain songs bring out the problems with my mid bass. I know I'll need work here. I just need another ear to point me in the right direction.

Hertz Hi Energy 3 way in stock locations. 06 Jetta. I know stock mid bass locations are less than stellar in the MKV, but I wanted to try to stay stockish looking. It's a work in progress and I'll be open to any recommendations.


----------



## slade1274

Funny, they all expose problems with my stock Mini system.... oh for the garage and tools that I miss so much.


Oh, and track 5 is a MUST on the final burn.... I need the entire disc


----------



## bertholomey

slade1274 said:


> Funny, they all expose problems with my stock Mini system.... oh for the garage and tools that I miss so much.
> 
> 
> Oh, and track 5 is a MUST on the final burn.... I need the entire disc


And you have fantastic gear ready to go in....you certainly could take a long road trip and use my garage 

# 5 remains - no problem there. I swapped a couple tracks last night....just need to finalize so I can stop going back and forth on the list


----------



## dresselbrew

Can I get a hint of some of the songs at least? You're killing me.


----------



## j-man

Hey Ally, speaking of discs, would you bring me a copy of the one you used for the Atlanta G2G? I think that is where I read about it. It had Megadeth, Rage, AIC, Junior Wells etc etc. I sure would appreciate it :beerchug:

Thanks


----------



## strakele

We will certainly bring a couple copies. I think Kendall and someone else had asked for one as well.


----------



## j-man

Cool! Thank you sir  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## decibelle

j-man said:


> Hey Ally, speaking of discs, would you bring me a copy of the one you used for the Atlanta G2G? I think that is where I read about it. It had Megadeth, Rage, AIC, Junior Wells etc etc. I sure would appreciate it :beerchug:
> 
> Thanks


Only if I get another spin in the Vette


----------



## j-man

Haha Deal! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## req

nice hanging out with you again jason! the meet was a blast, i hope you get home safe. i look forward to a nice demo when we get to NC!!


----------



## Notloudenuf

T-minus almost 1 week and counting! Gotta get my other amp purchased and installed tomorrow. I need to do a little more tuning once it goes in and then listen through a few tracks so I won't be embarrassed next Sat.
Gotta wash this filthy car too.
Update if you haven't signed up already.
1.	Jason (bertholomey) 
2.	Drake (The Drake)
3.	Adam (The A Train)
4.	Ally (millerlyte)
5.	Grayson (Strakele)
6.	j-man
7.	Kendal (Notloudenuf)
8.	Mike (Velozity) ?
9.	Mic10is ?
10.	Daniel (chithead) ?
11.	John (minibox)
12.	Jeremy (Sleeves)
13.	RMAT
14.	Serieus ?
15.	SQFreak (and wife)
16.	gtsdohcvvtli?
17.	dresselbrew
18.	carter1010
19.	kickinaudio?
20.	Andy (req)


----------



## The A Train

wow thats a big list!


----------



## j-man

That's what I'm talking bout! Nice 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Kendal for putting the list together! I know some guys cars are not together right now and it is tough to do a long drive just to listen, but hopefully there will be some that will want to come for a good group of fellow enthusiasts to chat with, a good home audio set up to check out, some decent sandwiches for lunch, and some really good cars.

BTW - almost 'Finalized' on the disc, and I'll be posting the track list either tonight or tomorrow night


----------



## decibelle

Dibs on a driveway parking spot.


----------



## j-man

millerlyte said:


> Dibs on a driveway parking spot.


Haha I'll park up on the hill  My car is so freaking low now it drags and scars up J's concrete  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertholomey

millerlyte said:


> Dibs on a driveway parking spot.


Nice.....calling dibs already. I think you will have it on 'first come first served' as well since you will be there Friday.



j-man said:


> Haha I'll park up on the hill  My car is so freaking low now it drags and scars up J's concrete


That thing is freakin' low....but don't worry about the driveway...it is honored to be scarred up by a vette.


----------



## Sleeves

I'm probably out 

I start my second job Friday and I haven't been told yet but I believe they'll want me Saturday too.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Sleeves said:


> I'm probably out
> 
> I start my second job Friday and I haven't been told yet but I believe they'll want me Saturday too.


Sucks you can't make it (maybe) but CONGRATS on the new job!


----------



## Mic10is

Im out, District Play Offs start On Saturday at 10am


----------



## decibelle

Mic10is said:


> Im out, District Play Offs start On Saturday at 10am


Jokes on you. You have be at least this tall to participate in Jason's meet:











No worries. Drink your milk, eat your veggies and try again next time!


----------



## Mic10is

millerlyte said:


> Jokes on you. You have be at least this tall to participate in Jason's meet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries. Drink your milk, eat your veggies and try again next time!


so you're also out, bc Im pretty sure you have to have a booster seat to even read the sign:laugh:


----------



## decibelle

Alright, you caught me. I didn't eat my veggies as a wee toddler. Good news is, I'm not fifty yet.

Strike two!


----------



## Mic10is

millerlyte said:


> Alright, you caught me. I didn't eat my veggies as a wee toddler. Good news is, *I'm not fifty yet*.
> 
> Strike two!


Yes, you certainly are not 50 inches yet, and considering most female stop growing at around 16...then its probably never. 

But , dont fear you can still find work to fund your car audio habit

:: HIRE A MIDGET :: We hire midgets! Little people apply here.

Im sure if you fill out the App, you can get something right away since youre in a bigger geographical area than me. They didnt have much available up this way.


----------



## The A Train

both of you need to take your vitamins, eat your wheaties, and say your prayers. one day yall will hit puberty


----------



## decibelle

Mic10is said:


> They didnt have much available up this way.


Found that out the hard way I see.


----------



## Mic10is

millerlyte said:


> Found that out the hard way I see.


There is still hope for you tho


----------



## decibelle

Mic10is said:


> There is still hope for you tho


Of course there is. I'm still young and wrinkle-free.


----------



## Notloudenuf

What the heck happened in here last night???


----------



## Sleeves

Little people politics, I don't think we're invited...


----------



## The A Train

will anyone have an rta available?


----------



## bertholomey

^^We should have one between all of us.

Here is what some of you have asked for - a track list for the disc.

*2012 NC Spring Meet Disc*

1.Yulunga – Pretty cool SQ track – nice shakers that gives some cues as to the boundaries of the car with low bass and good percussion. 

2.Where The Green Grass Grows – Off of the Swedish label (known for very hi fi recordings) Opus 3 ‘Showcase’ – Eric Bibb – fantastic voice – I heard this track on a $150k home system in Atlanta – when I opened my eyes, I completely believed that I would see the musicians in front of me.

3.Where Did You Sleep Last Night? – (late entry) Nirvana Unplugged – last track of the night – reportedly the ‘only’ performance of a track that Kurt was truly satisfied in his delivery. Not an SQ track at all, but it really captures his raw voice and the power of that performance.

4.What Else Is There? – John lent me a Trentemoller disc – fantastic electronic music – I really fell in love with this track – at high volumes, it should give your system a workout.

5. We’ve Got Time – This is track #5 that Ryan was talking about. This is from a live Joseph Vincelli disc (I saw him in an outdoor concert in Wichita, KS) – who is a fantastic sax player. This track features a bass solo that includes some very low bass.

6.Way Down Deep – Jennifer Warnes has very a relaxed voice, and this track has good bass and detail.

7.Two Coins – (late entry) I really enjoy Dispatch because of their excellent, clear voices and the soundstage they create with the voice and guitar. This track should show off several aspects of your system, and certainly feel free to turn up the volume.

8.Smoke n’ Oakum – (late entry) – I recently purchased the ‘Master and Commander’ Soundtrack that had some fantastic tracks included. Lots of dynamic stuff to push your system and see where possible rattles could be hiding. 

9.Seven League Boots – Fantastic artist – Cellist who samples into her Mac to make compositions. I love the force of her bowing and the power of the low notes.

10.Rimando – fairly eclectic duo of voice and stand up bass. What I like the most about this track is the articulation of the voice. With good imaging, the voice should sound absolutely life like. I also like the upfront bass if you have it.

11. Percusien fa – Erik Mongrain – excellent guitarist – great articulation of the strings, and percussion on the side of the guitar.

12.People Get Ready – Eva Cassidy’s wonderfully melodic voice hammers out a classic track. Some excellent bass in this track as well. 

13.Old Pine – (late entry) Ben Howard – a relatively unheard of artist – with a unique voice and excellent guitar skills.

14.Odaiko – Classic ‘Big Drum’ track with Japanese flute. Be careful not to have the sub bass too high because it might diminish some of the wonder timbre of the drum. At first it sounds like a drum being hit…big deal….well, there is more to it than that – I like the stick taps in the back of the soundstage as well. 

15.Nessun Dorma – Jackie Evancho – you need to Google her name before you listen to this track. This has become one of my favorite pieces of music, although it certainly won’t appeal to everyone hearing this disc. This is an outdoor performance in Sarasota FL, but unfortunately, not the absolute best recording. 

16.Momma, Where’s My Daddy – (late entry) – you knew I would have to have a Keb’ Mo’ on this disc. I originally had ‘Just Like You’, but I really was taken by this track instead. You should get a lot out of the National Resonator guitar, the quality of Mo’s voice (and the emotion), and a solid foot tap (what frequency is that? )

17.Molto – John wanted at least one track from Beethoven’s 9th, and I gave him this one. This is a download from HD Tracks, and it is very dynamic – especially on the highs.

18.Marianas Trench – (really late entry) I do have a ‘death metal’ track on the disc  Thanks to Casey for introducing me to this band – August Burns Red – extremely tight drums and guitar – and a scorching voice!

19.Mannish Boy - (late entry) When I borrowed this from John, I just needed to add it to the disc. An amazing live performance of a powerful track. Many have tried to emulate Muddy Waters, but no one comes close to the real thing.

20.Make You Feel My Love – One of several Adele tracks (there were many more on the early draft) – incredible voice!!! Need I say more? This is from a live performance at the Hotel Café, Los Angeles.

21.Lovers – Another Jackie Evancho – incredible dynamics – just wish the recording was cleaner. You really get an appreciation of the range of her voice, and the Taiko drums are amazing.

22.King Without A Crown – Matisyahu – Live at Stubbs – picture a tall Chasidic Jew in full regalia on stage……then picture him crowd diving. He happens to be a terrific beat boxer as well. Very good sound quality for a small venue live performance – excellent musicians as well. 

23.Just A Little Lovin’ – Shelby Lynn - Great low bass at the beginning – with a nice cymbal strike – very seductive voice – should really get the intimacy of the voice come through.

24.It’s Easier Said Than Done – Angie Stone – Wow, what a track! This is Soul at it’s finest in my opinion. She has such a powerful voice, and the track has excellent mid bass as well

25.Ingredients of Love – Another Angie track – I love the interplay between the two voices at the beginning, and then I really like when her voice comes in. Of course, great midbass here. 

26.Gigue – Nima Ben David – a phenomenal cellist recorded by a top notch label (ma recordings). John heard this ‘performed’ on Magico speakers, and stated it was some of the best produced music he has heard – and her playing conveys an amazing depth of emotion.

27.The Fox – (really late entry) – A meet disc wouldn’t be finished without having a Nickel Creek track on it. I still love this band – great voices and great musicianship. 

28.For My Father – Andy Mckee - Just a beautiful piece of music – chosen for the melody.

29.Fever – Only Elvis track that I like (and it is a cover). Some have said this is their favorite ‘rendition’ of this classic track. I believe this is where his voice is showcased the best – I was quite surprised when I heard it – a great recording as well. 

30.Escape Artist – Another Zoe Keating track

31.Equilibrium – Another Erik Mongrain track – this is a midbass killer….what? it is an acoustic guitar??? – turn it up and you will see what I’m talking about. 

32.Drop – Cornelius – I had a few of his on an earlier draft, but they were kicked off by other tracks. This is a Japanese DJ with very cool vocal tracks and electronic / acoustic tracks – very dynamic recordings.

33.Daydreamer – Another Adele track off of the 19 Special Edition Live album – and she is playing the guitar. I really like the tone of the guitar, and of course, her incredible voice. 

34.Classic Drum Battle – I stole this from one of Mic’s discs – everyone likes a good, big drum track. 

35.The Boy Who Wouldn’t Hoe Corn (live) – Alison Krause and Union Station – love the sound of the Dobro and his powerful voice – then the banjo, followed by the stand up bass.

36.The Birds of St. Marks – Jackson Browne - A fantastic 2 disc live set with Browne playing piano on some tracks and guitar on others. A great recording and an iconic voice.

37.Bird on a Wire – Another Jennifer Warnes tune – there are lots of different accompanying instruments sprinkled through the soundstage, and these should be distinct and well imaged. 

38.Best for Last – Adele 19 studio – the beginning of this song is so tough to reproduce well….you will see when you play it – Best of all…it is Adele playing the bass.

39.Banking in the Pig – Midnite – This is a band from St. Thomas, VI that was recorded at Mapleshade studios with very basic (but good quality) analog equipment. Very clean guitar sound at the beginning, and then everything fades in – love the timbre of the lead singer’s voice.

40.After You’ve Gone – Hugh Laurie – our favorite snarky MD on TV – that is right – House! I really like this album – solid jazz / blues with a sense of ‘tongue in cheek’ – classic House. I love the sound of the clarinet at the beginning, and then his piano.


----------



## decibelle

Wow. You da man Jason. Can't wait for this meet.


----------



## Serieus

track list looks awesome, glad to see some adele and others that i recognize! have to listen to a few of these this week and maybe finally get around to playing with the resistors i bought for my tweets so they aren't screaming at anyone anymore!


----------



## strakele

Hope I get more than a day to tune for this..


----------



## req

I haven't got all the pieces for the carpc yet, so I figure I'll try to change something small and see if you notice it... I was going to strip the car so I can get ready for the carpc install but I still don't have a screen, so I will continue to wait for it. 

That's a long disc jason! I'll also have an aux input this time just for you lol.


----------



## The Drake

Praise the Lord I have sound in my car now! after like 7+ months, lol. There will be a couple "little" surprises  My car should be all ready unless something happens between now and saturday, God forbid. 

Thanks for posting the track list Jason, will give us a chance to listen to some of the songs prior to the meet. 



The A Train said:


> will anyone have an rta available?


I will bring one incase anyone needs/wants


----------



## bertholomey

millerlyte said:


> Wow. You da man Jason. Can't wait for this meet.


There were a few changes since the draft that I gave you. 

J-Man got the first 'Final...Master' copy tonight. Ally, you are going to love his car!


----------



## decibelle

bertholomey said:


> Ally, you are going to love his car!



Way ahead of you my good friend 

Drake, can't wait to hear your car! Oh what am I saying... I can't wait to hear *everyone's* cars!


----------



## minibox

Counting down. I still need to hop in the car and do some tuning but it's going to be hard to tear myself away from the new home audio toys I picked up this weekend. 
If time permits, I'm going to listen to the draft I have on the home system this evening and add a few notes to the liner.


----------



## minibox

The A Train said:


> will anyone have an rta available?


I'm planning on bringing the audio control.


----------



## ragnaroksq

See ya there,Jason!!


----------



## bertholomey

Awesome! I was thinking about you last night, and I couldn't remember if I sent you an invite. I'm really looking forward to hearing your car again!


----------



## ragnaroksq

Speakers are broke-in and sounds better. Sub is more defined..guarantee you will enjoy it.


----------



## strakele

Will anyone have a nice camera capable of good low light pics?


----------



## chithead

Well I am out. Wife has to work, and I get to babysit. Yay...


----------



## The A Train

chithead said:


> Well I am out. Wife has to work, and I get to babysit. Yay...



Bring the baby...


----------



## Notloudenuf

The A Train said:


> Bring the baby...


Yeah they're delicious


----------



## bertholomey

Sick, sick, sick, sick....


----------



## j-man

bertholomey said:


> There were a few changes since the draft that I gave you.
> 
> J-Man got the first 'Final...Master' copy tonight. Ally, you are going to love his car!


Hey J 

Thanks for the help with the tune! For a couple amateurs, I think it sounds fantastic! I know you think I am nuts  but there are times here and there with some songs, I want for more volume  Haha I know I know what can I say?? I'm an old metal head. I. Love. Loud. Music.!! :laugh: Other than that, I am loving it. Have taken several rides for the sole purpose of just listening to songs that I haven't heard yet with the new set-up. Very 

See all that attend Saturday

Daniel, you suck


----------



## chithead

Ouch! Trust me, I'm just as sad about it as you are. Would love to hear the new setup. 

Although... I must say. You have given me inspiration for a new build.


----------



## j-man

HaHa Just effing wit cha  


You'll hear it eventually my friend. Hell, you aint that far away, I've been known to take a road trip once in a while  

I got to get a build log up before long. I rushed the pickup time on the car so there is still one more piece to finish the hatch. Once that's done, will sort thru all the pics and post em up


----------



## chithead

Heck yeah, just down I-85 near exit 68.


----------



## decibelle

Notloudenuf said:


> Yeah they're delicious


----------



## chithead

*The Snozzbabies taste like Snozzbabies...*


----------



## bertholomey

j-man said:


> Hey J
> 
> Thanks for the help with the tune! For a couple amateurs, I think it sounds fantastic! I know you think I am nuts  but there are times here and there with some songs, I want for more volume  Haha I know I know what can I say?? I'm an old metal head. I. Love. Loud. Music.!! :laugh: Other than that, I am loving it. Have taken several rides for the sole purpose of just listening to songs that I haven't heard yet with the new set-up. Very
> 
> See all that attend Saturday
> 
> Daniel, you suck


Well....I was very impressed with the work that Jeremy did with the install. Everything was so well integrated, the doors were incredibly solid, and the amp / sub layout was superb. Top Notch Job!!!!

Yes....I do think you are nuts.....when I say, "You crazy kids to Grayson and Ally"...... I'm going to lump you into that group. I can't imagine Halford at those levels...Yuk! 

Anyway, we left a 'Little' room with the levels, so if you haven't already done so, you can take everything up 2 db, and if that doesn't work - I guess you can hit the gains because you have room there too......"you crazy kids....."


----------



## The A Train

chithead said:


> Ouch! Trust me, I'm just as sad about it as you are. Would love to hear the new setup.
> 
> Although... I must say. *You have given me inspiration for a new build*.


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> Sick, sick, sick, sick....


Aw man I feel like I'm getting reprimanded here 



millerlyte said:


>


No! :surprised:



chithead said:


> *The Snozzbabies taste like Snozzbabies...*


What? :laugh:


----------



## j-man

bertholomey said:


> Well....I was very impressed with the work that Jeremy did with the install. Everything was so well integrated, the doors were incredibly solid, and the amp / sub layout was superb. Top Notch Job!!!!
> 
> Yes....I do think you are nuts.....when I say, "You crazy kids to Grayson and Ally"...... I'm going to lump you into that group. I can't imagine Halford at those levels...Yuk!
> 
> Anyway, we left a 'Little' room with the levels, so if you haven't already done so, you can take everything up 2 db, and if that doesn't work - I guess you can hit the gains because you have room there too......"you crazy kids....."


Yep Yep

Jeremy did a fantastic job! I felt a lil guilty for rushing the pick up but I got over it once I started jamming :laugh:

I will be one of those "crazy kids" till the day I die! 

Oh, I ain't messing with nuttin on my own :mean: haha


----------



## bertholomey

Sick, Sick, Sick, Sick!

You Darn Kids with your Loud Music!


----------



## Sleeves

j-man said:


> I felt a lil guilty for rushing the pick up but I got over it once I started jamming :laugh:


Nothing to feel guilty about. I know with your leg injury it had been quite a few months since you had been able to drive your 'Vette. I felt bad for keeping it away from you!:worried:


----------



## strakele

bertholomey said:


> You Darn Kids with your Loud Music!


Goal of all of this is so you can close your eyes and believe you're watching the musicians perform, right?

Some musicians use amplifiers. Lots of them.


----------



## req

Well i am going to need an RTA for a little bit lol. i need to do some level matching with something a little more calibrated than my cell phone mic haha.

i have been playing with my xovers and eq and phase with the new speakers and hopefully i can get it presentable by the show. its going to be a temporary install - nothing permanent i dont think - but it should be presentable at least.

its going to be raining today most likely, so ill have to build some wood baffles tomorrow so i can have a semi permanent install for the GTG that people arent going to be inserting their feet into my speakers haha.

anyone who wants to play with my settings, i am more than welcome for tuning advice with this. in fact, i hope people are interested in playing around to see if we can get it to improve!


----------



## bertholomey

strakele said:


> Goal of all of this is so you can close your eyes and believe you're watching the musicians perform, right?
> 
> Some musicians use amplifiers. Lots of them.


Very good point actually. I was just having some fun playing Abe Simpson with you guys and J-Man. 

The music and the playback system are very personal things - if elevated volumes are desired to establish that emotional connection, then the system should deliver. Conversely, there isn't anything wrong with another listener who listens at a very moderate volume to quiet passages of music eeking out the very subtle nuances of every detail.

Ok - only a couple days away from the G2G. Hopefully everyone has set aside a little time to at least drop by on Saturday. As always a couple bucks in the community pot will help with lunch / sodas. 

It looks like it will be an absolute gorgeous day in central North Carolina. Bring sunscreen and a big hat if needed, and bring lawn chairs if you want to lounge around in between listening sessions.


----------



## SQfreak

Well guys my wife and were going back and forth if we could make it so I got my car into an install shop to try and get everything ready. 
I dropped it off on Monday night and as of right now they still cant find the cause of the Alt noise. 
Sorry to say it looks like I wont be able to make it.


----------



## Sleeves

SQfreak said:


> Well guys my wife and were going back and forth if we could make it so I got my car into an install shop to try and get everything ready. I dropped it off on Monday night and as of right now they still cant find the cause of the Alt noise. Sorry to say it looks like I wont be able to make it.


Demo with the car off. Problem solved


----------



## SQfreak

Sleeves said:


> Demo with the car off. Problem solved


HAha if only it was that easy "Atl noise" was me just being generic, It's a BMW, deep embedded awful, why did you ever try a install in this car, whine. lol


----------



## Sleeves

SQfreak said:


> HAha if only it was that easy "Atl noise" was me just being generic, It's a BMW, deep embedded awful, why did you ever try a install in this car, whine. lol


OOHHH, you mean the: "It's a BMW, it has more electronic devices than 75% of it's buyers will ever use much-less-comprehend and they all want to eff you getting your sound system upgraded and perfected"-noise.

My condolences.


----------



## bertholomey

SQfreak said:


> Well guys my wife and were going back and forth if we could make it so I got my car into an install shop to try and get everything ready.
> I dropped it off on Monday night and as of right now they still cant find the cause of the Alt noise.
> Sorry to say it looks like I wont be able to make it.


Well... I hate to hear that.... I was looking forward to hearing the bimmer  We will try to take lots of pics, and hopefully it will be ready by the Fall meet.


----------



## Mic10is

SQfreak said:


> Well guys my wife and were going back and forth if we could make it so I got my car into an install shop to try and get everything ready.
> I dropped it off on Monday night and as of right now they still cant find the cause of the Alt noise.
> Sorry to say it looks like I wont be able to make it.


as a BMW owner, there are a few simple causes of system alternator noise.
The most common is a low battery. In both my BMW's (E36s) if the battery is low, I get Alt whine. car still starts and runs fine, but the alternator just never fully recharges the battery. Put it on a charger and let it charge till Full and its fine.

Depending on which Alternator you have, some have known issues with bad regulators or regulators that fail before any other component. you can replace just the regulator much cheaper than buying the whole alt and replacing it takes 10min after u get the Alt out.

Another one, but sometimes harder to find is if a speaker wire gets pinched near metal.
Especially near the Kick panel or door. Wire doesnt have to be exposed, but if its pinched or pressed against the metal it can cause noise.


----------



## decibelle

SQfreak said:


> Well guys my wife and were going back and forth if we could make it so I got my car into an install shop to try and get everything ready.
> I dropped it off on Monday night and as of right now they still cant find the cause of the Alt noise.
> Sorry to say it looks like I wont be able to make it.




I too was looking forward to hearing your car, especially after the atlanta meet. 



On a side note, I'll be there with a half-finished project of mine. no cool parts yet though. maybe I can collect some ideas from yall while I'm at it.


----------



## aguita

on the next


----------



## SQfreak

Yeah it's not really 'alt' noise it just a an odd whine and a computer clicking sound. 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/129469-bmw-noise-craziest-noise-ever.html




Mic10is said:


> as a BMW owner, there are a few simple causes of system alternator noise.
> The most common is a low battery. In both my BMW's (E36s) if the battery is low, I get Alt whine. car still starts and runs fine, but the alternator just never fully recharges the battery. Put it on a charger and let it charge till Full and its fine.
> 
> Depending on which Alternator you have, some have known issues with bad regulators or regulators that fail before any other component. you can replace just the regulator much cheaper than buying the whole alt and replacing it takes 10min after u get the Alt out.
> 
> Another one, but sometimes harder to find is if a speaker wire gets pinched near metal.
> Especially near the Kick panel or door. Wire doesnt have to be exposed, but if its pinched or pressed against the metal it can cause noise.


----------



## req

well i have some temporary stuff done, and hopefully with a RTA and some help we can get it tweaked just right


----------



## bertholomey

Current head count is at 20 and the weather looks to be fantastic - going to be a good event.


----------



## slade1274

SQfreak said:


> Yeah it's not really 'alt' noise it just a an odd whine and a computer clicking sound.
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/129469-bmw-noise-craziest-noise-ever.html


Not the place for trouble shooting, but my 135 had quirky stuff going on till I moved the components. I believe it was RF interference from either the proximity convenience sensors and/or the BT and/or the BMW Assist cellular gear. Regardless, I moved the processor and amps and my noises went away. Food for thought.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Did anybody take the day off to get ready?


----------



## bertholomey

I wish I could have!!!!! I'm up to my armpits in alligators.....


----------



## decibelle

No time to prepare. we still don't have our processors back yet. all of our tuning will have to be tomorrow morning up there.


----------



## RMAT

Unfortunately I won't make it either . Too much going on for Mother's day. Hope everyone has fun.


----------



## req

boooo!


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> Current head count is at 20 and the weather looks to be fantastic - going to be a good event.


Saturday
Clear in the morning, then partly cloudy. High of 77F. 
Winds from the ENE at 5 to 10 mph.


----------



## The A Train

Minidsp is kickin my ass, Noise problems, and possibly wont have my sub in. On the good note, these anarchys can play pretty nice subless  well thats what my doors tell me anyway...


----------



## req

i can agree with that lol. have not had the sub in for like 5 days and ive been rockin with the HPF on the anarchys at 56hz haha.

they kick hard. quite suprising!


----------



## The A Train

They sure do! Time to figure out the origin of my noise and see if i can get anywhere with this minidsp.

Cant wait to hear yours req


----------



## req

mine does not sound that good haha. ive only had the new midranges in for a few days now, and they are only in a temporary "enclosure" if you could call it that hahah.

its mostly phase\eq related issues at this point i presume.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Car's washed
CDs packed
camera charged
laptop is next
Tune.....not so much 
Time for bed
See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## SQfreak

slade1274 said:


> Not the place for trouble shooting, but my 135 had quirky stuff going on till I moved the components. I believe it was RF interference from either the proximity convenience sensors and/or the BT and/or the BMW Assist cellular gear. Regardless, I moved the processor and amps and my noises went away. Food for thought.


Thanks man. It's so much worse than I thought. My BMW is ruined. I have whine from the factory HU now, my right channel cuts out, my rear deck rattles over the smallest road bumps, my car chime cuts in and out when I crank it and the under-seat subs just stopped playing half way home. To top it all off my iDrive is freezing on the CD screen for 20 seconds before playing and my car idles from 500 -2500, up and down, up and down.



Man I wish I could get to the meet and see all you guys!


----------



## bertholomey

SQfreak said:


> Thanks man. It's so much worse than I thought. My BMW is ruined. I have whine from the factory HU now, my right channel cuts out, my rear deck rattles over the smallest road bumps, my car chime cuts in and out when I crank it and the under-seat subs just stopped playing half way home. To top it all off my iDrive is freezing on the CD screen for 20 seconds before playing and my car idles from 500 -2500, up and down, up and down.
> 
> 
> 
> Man I wish I could get to the meet and see all you guys!


Wow! that is rough...that would make a grown man want to sit right down and cry. I really hope you can get all of that sorted. We will take pics, and there will be another opportunity in the Fall


----------



## req

sounds like you have an electrical problem... new alt regulator or battery is what it sounds like after reading what mic suggested.

god its 11:30pm. i need to go to sleep i have a long drive in the morning :uhoh:


----------



## req

sounds like you have an electrical problem... new alt regulator or battery is what it sounds like after reading what mic suggested.

god its 11:30pm. i need to go to sleep i have a long drive in the morning :uhoh:


----------



## bertholomey

Good Morning! 

Be careful driving. We want everyone to make it safely here.


----------



## dresselbrew

running a little behind I'll be there in an hour. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## req

This drive is way longer than I thought!! I be there in an hour...


----------



## DAT

Guys looks to be a very nice day in NC, Wish I could have made it, but the trip to Mr. Brooks house was already 9 hour drive from me....

Take plenty of pics ..............and Jason, any new MEET Discs for today????


----------



## ragnaroksq

SQ meet was awesome. Heard some great cars today and met some cool people. Thanks for having the meet, jason. also, thanks for the cd. Edwards could learn from you ;D


----------



## ErinH

In for pics. 


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## Serieus

fun times, great cars, good people, yummy dinner. awesome day! now to get that deh-80prs or minidsp so i'm not the only one running passive next time.


----------



## The Drake

Couldnt have been a better meet. Wonderful weather and a great turn out, thanks for coming out everyone and thanks again Jason for hosting and providing lunch. 

I missed hearing a couple of cars, but my ears couldnt take much more, lol.


----------



## Neil_J

bikinpunk said:


> In for pics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


How about this one for starters










.. Happened on I95 around mile marker 29 in Georgia, on the way back. My car does not have a spare... Stuck at a truck stop until morning (hope they have free wifi).


----------



## Neil_J

Great meet btw! I'll have pictures up soon hopefully.


----------



## Sleeves

Oh crap Neil, sorry that happened!


----------



## Salami

Neil_J said:


> Great meet btw! I'll have pictures up soon hopefully.


Damn!!! You were there also? Sorry about the bad luck on the way home. 


Of all of the meets I had to miss...damn!!!


----------



## wdemetrius1

I can't wait to see the pictures guys.


----------



## minibox

Neil_J said:


> How about this one for starters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Happened on I95 around mile marker 29 in Georgia, on the way back. My car does not have a spare... Stuck at a truck stop until morning (hope they have free wifi).


Thanks for making the trip Neil. I hope you're able to get back on the road soon.


----------



## Neil_J

Will post the rest tomorrow hopefully.

I was able to drive the rest of the way home on my bent rim  
Got back at about 8:00 this morning. I'm sure there's some pickup truck wondering what happened to all that wood that fell out of his bed, onto three lanes of traffic :worried:


----------



## carter1010

Had a great time and enjoyed meeting all of you. For some reason it just seemed like there was not enough time, before I knew I had so many cars to listen to and it was close to over. Thanks to all for the compliments, tips and advice. 

Brian

"If its to loud, your to old."


----------



## carter1010

Neil_J said:


> Will post the rest tomorrow hopefully.
> 
> I was able to drive the rest of the way home on my bent rim
> Got back at about 8:00 this morning. I'm sure there's some pickup truck wondering what happened to all that wood that fell out of his bed, onto three lanes of traffic :worried:


Glad you made it back man, I got up read your post and was instantly concerned. Now I am not anymore, please stop playing with my emotions.


----------



## req

Neil! I'm so glad you made it through that safely! I feel terrible that you damaged your rim!! Did you catch a plate number? I doubt it :-( 

but it was the best meet I went to so far! :-D


----------



## Neil_J

minibox said:


> Thanks for making the trip Neil. I hope you're able to get back on the road soon.


I will be back on the road today, but unfortunately it will be with the ugly gray stock 16's :mean:


----------



## j-man

Neil, sorry to hear about your problem getting back! Glad you you were able to get it taken care of and arrive safely.

Thanks to Neil and everyone else that made the long drive over here. It was a fantastic meet! Nice to meet so many new people and hear that many different setups. All of them were terrific while being distinctly unique. I really enjoyed it. 

Thanks once again J for hosting the event. Thank Miss Vicki as well, y'all are wonderful hosts  Hit me up one of these weekends when we are both in town and let me buy ya lunch in return for the meal you provided. 

I hope everyone made/makes it home safe and sound and thanks for coming. I am looking forward to the fall meet already! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dresselbrew

Damn Neil it must be the "little red car" luck. My friend with a red speed 3 hit a piece of wire mesh that got stuck under his car, had something puncture his bumper, and a metal rod or something bounced off his hood and put a big hole in his windshield and left glass all over the passenger seat. All within 6 months or so. Glad you made it home safe though. Had a good time talking with you and can't wait to see what else you do to your car. Audio that is.


----------



## dresselbrew

This meet was my first one and I didn't know what to expect. I'm so glad I went because I learned a lot and met some great people. Thank you for hosting Jason. Can't wait to get together again soon. Now I feel compelled to start a build thread.


----------



## bertholomey

ragnaroksq said:


> SQ meet was awesome. Heard some great cars today and met some cool people. Thanks for having the meet, jason. also, thanks for the cd. Edwards could learn from you ;D


I'm so glad you came Webster. The Audi was fantastic - Top Shelf for sure. Thanks for the compliment on the cd......I still don't think Ramos would like the disc 



Serieus said:


> fun times, great cars, good people, yummy dinner. awesome day! now to get that deh-80prs or minidsp so i'm not the only one running passive next time.


Very good to meet you Chris - it seemed like you had a good time, and I'm glad you could stay for the entire day. I really liked your car (1st car I listened to for the day ), and I'm looking forward to hearing it again in the Fall.



The Drake said:


> Couldn't have been a better meet. Wonderful weather and a great turn out, thanks for coming out everyone and thanks again Jason for hosting and providing lunch.
> 
> I missed hearing a couple of cars, but my ears couldn't take much more, lol.


Boy, for someone who's interest for Car Audio has been waning a bit, you made a huge appearance at this meet! Great job with the pillars, the car pc / tune, the amp install, and the 2nd 19" Sub install. Fantastic!



Neil_J said:


> How about this one for starters
> 
> .. Happened on I95 around mile marker 29 in Georgia, on the way back. My car does not have a spare... Stuck at a truck stop until morning (hope they have free wifi).


Man, I hate that happened to you Neil. I'm very glad you were able to make it despite the added time / expense of the setback on the way home. It would be fantastic to be NC neighbors in the future. I loved the amp rack even more in person, and those Alpines really rawk. Looking forward to your future plans for the car. I very much enjoyed our dinner conversation with Josh as well. Hopefully we will see you in the Fall.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Here are a few pictures that I took from yesterday.
THE amprack








Jason's car








The lineup (I think at peak time there were 16 people there?








j-man's new Corvette install
















Webster's kick panels (6.5" SUBS in the KICKS!)


----------



## bertholomey

carter1010 said:


> Had a great time and enjoyed meeting all of you. For some reason it just seemed like there was not enough time, before I knew I had so many cars to listen to and it was close to over. Thanks to all for the compliments, tips and advice.
> 
> Brian
> 
> "If its to loud, your to old." *(was that aimed at Abe S. over here?*)


It was great meeting you Brian and Adrian - you guys added a lot to the meet. I really enjoyed the Cav, and I'm looking forward to hearing Adrian's car in the Fall. I'll try to get what you mentioned to me together so everyone can remember who was who....



req said:


> but it was the best meet I went to so far! :-D


Thanks Andy - I'm really glad you and Carly were able to make it. You guys are a lot of fun, and your feedback on the systems really helped a lot of the fellas. Have a safe trip back!



j-man said:


> Thanks to Neil and everyone else that made the long drive over here. It was a fantastic meet! Nice to meet so many new people and hear that many different setups. All of them were terrific while being distinctly unique. I really enjoyed it.
> 
> Thanks once again J for hosting the event. Thank Miss Vicki as well, y'all are wonderful hosts  Hit me up one of these weekends when we are both in town and let me buy ya lunch in return for the meal you provided.
> 
> I hope everyone made/makes it home safe and sound and thanks for coming. I am looking forward to the fall meet already!


Thanks J-Man - I'm very glad you were able to make it and with a great car that you could participate with. You were at all of our meets even if you didn't have tunes, so it was very cool to have the vette sounding (and looking) so good at this one. I know the ankle was killing you, but thanks for sticking it out for the day.



dresselbrew said:


> This meet was my first one and I didn't know what to expect. I'm so glad I went because I learned a lot and met some great people. Thank you for hosting Jason. Can't wait to get together again soon. Now I feel compelled to start a build thread.


It was great hanging out with you and sharing some laughs. I also had a great time talking with you at dinner. I'll have to see the 4 tap and 2 tap sometime!


----------



## Notloudenuf

Some conversation








Ally's install that she finished in the driveway that morning. (All press-fit btw)
























Drake's new install


----------



## bertholomey

I want to thank everyone who was able to participate - whether it was to demo the systems that they have created or to pick up tips and experience for future builds. It is wonderful to have so many like minded hobbyist in one place enjoying what we have a passion for. 

There were many that wanted to come but could not for various reasons. I will certainly have another one in the Fall, and I hope you will be able to join us. I'll post the photos I took after lunch.


----------



## Notloudenuf

The reference setup in the listening room. Thanks John for bringing that out


----------



## ErinH

That JL amp rack is sweet! I'm not the kind of person to really worry about cosmetics (because I don't have the patience or skill required) but I can appreciate it for sure. 

Jason, looks like you all had a great turnout. I keep saying "one of these days" and the replies about how much fun it was always makes me wish I had been able to make it. Maybe next time. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## The A Train

Kinda looks like im grabbing myself...Smh


----------



## Notloudenuf

The A Train said:


> Kinda looks like im grabbing myself...Smh


:laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

Here are the few pics that I took (Kendal beat me to it...may be some repeats). Pretty much in Chrono order.

"Early morning" - fresh wash










Chris's car


















Grayson's new subs










Neil's mini


----------



## bertholomey

Webster's trunk




























Drake!



















Some of Adam's drive way work










Ally - finishing up a few things


----------



## bertholomey

Josh's system



















Random views

I wonder what Andy was saying here.....










Some dancing










"How long are you going to listen to that car?"



















After dinner










Beautiful vette!


----------



## bertholomey

Another post..... I'm supposed to be working right now, but lots of things are coming to mind. 

I want to thank John for contributing over 1/2 of the tracks for the disc and for allowing us to enjoy a portion of his home audio gear. Ally had a chance this morning to listen to her mix disc with a reference system at 'reference volume'  

Erin... See you at the next one....


----------



## minibox

Thanks again Jason for hosting and to Vicki for providing lunch and patience while we took over her home and driveway for a day. 
I don't know if I'm biased because I was so familiar with the meet disc, but I felt that this was the best meet we've had so far. It seems like the cars get better at every meet as we all learn and share ideas with one another. Thank you to everyone who took the time to make the drive and hang out for the day.


----------



## minibox

Notloudenuf said:


> The reference setup in the listening room. Thanks John for bringing that out


Glad you enjoyed it Kendal. 
Thanks Jason for shlepping the components over on Friday. I was quite pleased with how the Aerial's sounded in your room.


----------



## Serieus

the shoes aren't so weird now are they?! 



> Very good to meet you Chris - it seemed like you had a good time, and I'm glad you could stay for the entire day. I really liked your car (1st car I listened to for the day ), and I'm looking forward to hearing it again in the Fall.


it was excellent meeting you and everyone else as well! i certainly did, despite the lack of sleep the night before! looking forward to having a few additions in and tuned and a completed trunk for fall.


----------



## The Drake

minibox said:


> Thanks again Jason for hosting and to Vicki for providing lunch and patience while we took over her home and driveway for a day.
> I don't know if I'm biased because I was so familiar with the meet disc, but I felt that this was the best meet we've had so far. It seems like the cars get better at every meet as we all learn and share ideas with one another. Thank you to everyone who took the time to make the drive and hang out for the day.


X2! I felt the same way!


----------



## req

it was an awesome day!

i was so busy listening i didnt take a single picture!! 

i usually tell carly that she is the official photographer, but i forgot to because there were so many cars to listen to!

it seriously was an awesome time. my wife and I drove five hours to get there. it was worth it in my opinion


----------



## bertholomey

I meant to say earlier, Thank You guys for the donations towards the expenditures - very much appreciated. Thanks Josh for dinner! (thanks Brian for offering, but the brew man beat you to the receipt )

So....the day after the meet, and I'm in the garage tuning.....thanks Andy


----------



## strakele

I had a great time as usual. Thanks to our gracious hosts and to everyone for coming out. I wish some of you guys didn't have to leave before I got to hear every car.

Great disc and great having the home reference system too... definitely a nice addition!


----------



## decibelle

Had a good time, thanks Jason for hosting such an awesome meet. The home system was kick ass. Unfortunately only three people actually listened to my car... that was a little disappointing. I got to hear quite a few cars that I was very impressed with. I'm glad so many of you showed up. 

Kendal, you make my trunk look like trash  there's a lot more to be done. 

and of course, the brownies were great Jason. I owe you several demo sessions in the bimmer for all those. I may have stolen a couple more than a third of the batch.


----------



## req

every time i looked over you were looking for brownies, or eating them... 



littlebeergirl said:


> Unfortunately only three people actually listened to my car... that was a little disappointing.


i thought it was broken\not working\something about a power connector?



whats goin on with the tune jason?


----------



## bertholomey

.... Mucking around... sub / midbass.... trying to get rid of those nasty rattles.


----------



## req

Serieus said:


> the shoes aren't so weird now are they?!
> 
> 
> 
> it was excellent meeting you and everyone else as well! i certainly did, despite the lack of sleep the night before! looking forward to having a few additions in and tuned and a completed trunk for fall.


LOL I JUST GOT THAT 




and jason... the wife is not so happy with you sneaking photo's of her LOL :laugh:


----------



## Notloudenuf

Jason thanks again for hosting. Of all of the meets I've been to (starting in 2010, wow has it been 2 years?) this was probably the best. It was really good to put some more faces with other NC user names. I'm looking forward to seeing you guys in the future as well. I am already looking forward to the next one. I have lots of work to do to get my system where I want it. 

Thanks to all of you that listened to my car for the kind words and helpful comments.
I listened to ALL but 1....ONE car and that was Andy's  I wanted to check out those ring radiators before you switch out to something else  ha!

Sorry Ally, my pictures did not convey the great sound and overwhelming potential coming from your car. Your perseverance in the driveway added to my respect level for you and motivated me to get off my butt when it comes to trying things out in my car. And my HU has NEVER been turned up to MAX (35/35) before.  I hope it met your need for volume.
Grayson....buddy.....Did you got a good nights sleep? I was afraid we were going to lose you to narcolepsy. You looked exhausted. I hope someone got a picture of that.
Webster, you fit 6.5" subs AND midranges AND tweeters all in your kick panels AND it worked, fit, and had plenty of room for your feet! Loved listening...no....experiencing your car.
Ok enough of my rambling. If you can't tell I had a great time. You guys/girls are all like my extended family.


----------



## tintbox

Looks like everyone had a good time. I would love to make on the GTG's. Jason I hate rattles! Forever chasing. Cut this cut that. Oh it's gone now! But so is everything else!!!!!!!!!


----------



## strakele

Kendall, I had been working for the past week from like 8am to midnight trying to get the car ready for the meet. Ally and I rolled in to Jason's a bit past 1am early Saturday morning. So yes.. I was tired. The scruffy look I'm sure didn't help... no time to shave when working on the car. Ally had to remind me to eat.


----------



## Serieus

bertholomey said:


> .... Mucking around... sub / midbass.... trying to get rid of those nasty rattles.


i know all about the rattles, need to deaden my door cards, best for last by adele is pretty much unlistenable due to the rattles :mean:



> LOL I JUST GOT THAT


 i'm glad i wore my more casual pair, the white and blue ones might've freaked you guys out :laugh:

@ ally and grayson, looking forward to (hopefully) hearing your cars in the fall -- just didn't want to spoil my impressions with half-done tunes!


----------



## req

im sorry dude!! XD

i will be down there for the fall most likely, and by then things should be more dialed in. i promise you can listen then. i might change the location of the tweeters - but they are staying at this point. i didnt get to listen to your car either, and i didnt get to listen to Websters passat either - just seeing the pictures makes me disappointed that i missed out! - but he left just after i got there!

either way - i listened to ALMOST all of the cars this time - i didnt get to hear *littlebeergirls* impala, i didnt hear web's passat, i didnt hear jmans corvette, and serieus' silver honda civic


----------



## ocblaze

I am so jealous of everyone who made it, and judging from the pictures y'all had a great time! I hope everyone clears their schedules for the Fall so I can catch all of y'all's cars. I am starting to regret having to go to the wedding/beach trip and should probably stop the "what-if" thoughts that are going through my mind. I hope to see y'all in the Fall and hopefully by that time I will have something to show!!!


----------



## decibelle

req said:


> every time i looked over you were looking for brownies, or eating them...
> 
> 
> 
> i thought it was broken\not working\something about a power connector?
> 
> 
> 
> whats goin on with the tune jason?


Andy - whatever helps you remember, buddy. The power wire going to the processor was feeding virtually no power to the 6to8 for some reason. Grayson had a spare wire just lying around so I used that and I had music ever since just a little before 3. Always something going wrong...
Also it's a Monte Carlo not an impala ya fool :mean:

Sorry Kendall. I don't usually like to listen too loudly but at meets I just have to test the potential of other cars. I like a lot of impact and that tends to be best at higher volumes. Can't do it for very long though. Hope I didn't damage anything other than a few eardrums


----------



## strakele

Serieus said:


> @ ally and grayson, looking forward to (hopefully) hearing your cars in the fall -- just didn't want to spoil my impressions with half-done tunes!


Shoot, I didn't know you were holding off for that. Valid assumption though since we had just gotten the processors back. But I had a couple tunes saved so all I had to do was load them up with the laptop.

But next time, for sure!


----------



## Serieus

req said:


> serieus' silver honda civic


should be there and essentially the same, hopefully just with slightly less aggressive tweets through either a higher impedance resistor or 80prs, possibly minidsp! 



strakele said:


> Shoot, I didn't know you were holding off for that. Valid assumption though since we had just gotten the processors back. But I had a couple tunes saved so all I had to do was load them up with the laptop.
> 
> But next time, for sure!


ahh, well i guess it worked out, i think by the time you guys had your cars ready i was about deaf anyways. :laugh:


----------



## decibelle

Chris, I wanted more time in the civic. I had intentions of coming back for a longer listen but true to my poor memory, I forgot. Fall meet for sure, no distractions, I promise


----------



## Serieus

millerlyte said:


> Chris, I wanted more time in the civic. I had intentions of coming back for a longer listen but true to my poor memory, I forgot. Fall meet for sure, no distractions, I promise


sounds great 

hopefully i don't kill what you liked in it before then


----------



## bertholomey

tintbox said:


> Looks like everyone had a good time. I would love to make on the GTG's. Jason I hate rattles! Forever chasing. Cut this cut that. Oh it's gone now! But so is everything else!!!!!!!!!


Would be great if you could make it in the Fall.

When I was listening last night, it was windows / tracks that were rattling. I mimicked a post from Erin and cut a very small sliver, and the rattle went away. I need to listen again to make sure I didn't loose anything vital, but for the 10 minutes I had to play with it, it was nice to be somewhat rattle free.


----------



## req

millerlyte said:


> Also it's a Monte Carlo not an impala ya fool :mean:





















basically the same car  ... i wouldnt be suprised if GM used the same parts under the chassis...


----------



## Notloudenuf

This is Jason's newest project vehicle. He was saying something about (2) 18's intergalactic baffle


----------



## minibox

Notloudenuf said:


> This is Jason's newest project vehicle. He was saying something about (2) 18's intergalactic baffle


I was admiring that as well. Just be sure you have plenty of headroom to get over the sound of the mower. 
I think Jason mentioned something about Kinky installing some sort of sub enclosure in the fireplace too.


----------



## bertholomey

minibox said:


> I was admiring that as well. Just be sure you have plenty of headroom to get over the sound of the mower.
> I think Jason mentioned something about Kinky installing some sort of sub enclosure in the fireplace too.


Actually, I need to draft up some plans for noise cancellation.... instead of getting louder than the engine, I'm going to go the Bose route and introduce the opposite noise to cancel. Then I could use a small 4 channel for the entire system.... sweet! 

Kinky don't care.... He said we can get 18's on either side of the fireplace.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Something like this?









But substitute in the lawn mower for the bicycle.


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> Something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But substitute in the lawn mower for the bicycle.


BIG PIMPIN'!


----------



## decibelle

I'll have to double-check the meca rule book, but I'm pretty sure if you own an acoustically-modified lawn mower that would put your car in Extreme. 

anyone confirm this?


----------



## req

i think you made that up because you thought it would be a clever joke.


----------



## decibelle

You don't say?

By golly, you've outsmarted me! I'm usually wrong, so I'm not surprised. Thanks though!


----------



## Mic10is

millerlyte said:


> You don't say?
> 
> By golly, you've outsmarted me! I'm usually wrong, so I'm not surprised. Thanks though!


You cant ever win an argument with Andy, so dont even try. No Matter how much logic you use and even when presented with factual evidence, in another dimension Andy's argument it plausible and reasonable beyond all doubt


----------



## decibelle

Tell your home boy pooh bear to pick on somebody his own size... Unless he's fixin to start a troll war


----------



## Mic10is

millerlyte said:


> Tell your home boy pooh bear to pick on somebody his own size... Unless he's fixin to start a troll war


But in an alternate universe or reality he may actually be your size and since some people live in or experience alternate realities , then its completely plausible that you are a size worthy enough to pick on...


----------



## ragnaroksq

Notloudenuf said:


> Webster, you fit 6.5" subs AND midranges AND tweeters all in your kick panels AND it worked, fit, and had plenty of room for your feet! Loved listening...no....experiencing your car.


Thanks for listening and glad you enjoyed it. i'm still scratching my head at your screen name. lol damn loud and clear to me. keep up the good work man. if you ever come this way, let me know and we will meet up!!


----------



## decibelle

Mic10is said:


> But in an alternate universe or reality he may actually be your size .


:laugh: hahahahah, good one... quite the imagination you've got there.
But seriously. Whatever drugs you've been feeding him lately, just stop. 



Also, how do you like the avatar change, winnie the pooh? Does it help the old memory?


Back on topic... Kendall, your username baffles me. What is the max volume you normally listen at? The more I think about it, the more I think your system has room to be a whole lot louder at 35. I could still hear you speaking at max volume. Your age is showing, my friend


----------



## j-man

millerlyte said:


> Unfortunately only three people actually listened to my car... that was a little disappointing. I got to hear quite a few cars that I was very impressed with. I'm glad so many of you showed up.


I am guilty of not knowing you had gotten the Monte ready for listening  I didn't find out til I listened to Graysons car and then we started getting ready to go to dinner. Hopefully will get another opportunity in the near future if you come to the fall meet or maybe I will drive over for an ATL meet. Heck, I will be in ATL consecutive weekends in August. Going to the Phish show and the following weekend going to the Tennessee vs NC State game at the GA dome. 

Shoot me a pm with your paypal and we can deal on that Alpine


----------



## decibelle

I'll definitely be here in August. Would be great if you stopped by. I never got to hear the Vette either. I was really looking forward to hearing it. And of course just sitting in the driver's seat 

I'll pm you in just a moment. I totally forgot about the amp because it wasn't where it had been for weeks. That's what I get for actually cleaning the house...


----------



## Matt R

Talked to Webster today, said this was a good meet. Sounds like y'all had a good time. 

Y'all need to come to Spartanburg next weekend for the MECA show. We could prolly figure out a DIY dinner or late lunch after the show if anyone is interested?


----------



## decibelle

I would go, but my car is in no shape to be competing so soon. I need to finish my upgrades, then if there are any other SC events I might hop up there.


----------



## bertholomey

There are some good ones coming up....

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/129542-south-carolina-meca-shows.html

I'm looking at the Asheville event as well......


----------



## ragnaroksq

bertholomey said:


> There are some good ones coming up....
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/129542-south-carolina-meca-shows.html
> 
> I'm looking at the Asheville event as well......


come on down,jason. should be an awesome show


----------



## ragnaroksq

Matt R said:


> Talked to Webster today, said this was a good meet. Sounds like y'all had a good time.
> 
> Y'all need to come to Spartanburg next weekend for the MECA show. We could prolly figure out a DIY dinner or late lunch after the show if anyone is interested?


sounds good to me.


----------



## Notloudenuf

ragnaroksq said:


> Thanks for listening and glad you enjoyed it. i'm still scratching my head at your screen name. lol damn loud and clear to me. keep up the good work man. if you ever come this way, let me know and we will meet up!!


Absolutely! I need a more extended listening session in your car and I need to pick your brain a little as well.



millerlyte said:


> Back on topic... Kendall, your username baffles me. What is the max volume you normally listen at? The more I think about it, the more I think your system has room to be a whole lot louder at 35. I could still hear you speaking at max volume. Your age is showing, my friend











The year was 1999. A 21y/o 'Kenda*l*',<---notice the spelling  as he was known then, started to compete in dB Drag Racing competitions. His experience level was low, so he found the termpro Audio Forum. He decided to register late 1 night (when he should have been studying) and in his haste came up with the ingenious name "Notloudenuf" that you all know and love today. Since then, laziness and memory issues have taken over and he continues to use this username on several forums.
/headscratching 

After our experience at SBN I have been seriously considering changing my username. 

I normally listen at 23-25/35. Since the new amps went in rattles start to show themselves above this level (I HATE RATTLES)  Most music starts to distort after about 26. Ally, you had a clean recording.


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli

I didnt make it. Lol.

did someone mention another in august?


----------



## The Drake

gtsdohcvvtli said:


> I didnt make it. Lol.
> 
> did someone mention another in august?


No, think that was just something between j-man and ally. But on that note I will probably host a small gtg around july/august over in Raleigh if anyone would be interested. Having these meets definitely helps keep me motivated in the hobby


----------



## req

Mic10is said:


> But in an alternate universe...


LOL mic, im WAY bigger than she is... she barely could figure out *what* a clutch was!!! 



millerlyte said:


> ...Also, how do you like the avatar change...


there is no Y in it? 



millerlyte said:


> And of course just sitting in the driver's seat



pfffft. american cars 


:laugh:



Matt R said:


> Y'all need to come to Spartanburg next weekend for the MECA show. We could prolly figure out a DIY dinner or late lunch after the show if anyone is interested?


sadly greensboro is the furthest i can bring myself to travel. 5 hours is about my limit for a show these days, sure - ive driven 9 for shows in the past, but thats a bit hardcore these days... but it would be really cool to meet you mattR, a little bit of a legend around these parts, thats just too far for me


----------



## minibox

Matt R said:


> Talked to Webster today, said this was a good meet. Sounds like y'all had a good time.
> 
> Y'all need to come to Spartanburg next weekend for the MECA show. We could prolly figure out a DIY dinner or late lunch after the show if anyone is interested?


Hmm... Wife is on call next weekend. Might be the only one I get to this year.


----------



## decibelle

req said:


> LOL mic, im WAY bigger than she is... she barely could figure out *what* a clutch was!!!


that third pedal is the thing you press to activate the flux capacitor. Duuuh. Everybody knows that. 

Yeap, you are WAY bigger, at least you got that right. No alternate dimension could fix that.





req said:


> pfffft. american cars


Just another synonym for "real car." With real engines, you know the ones that growl instead of whine. Cars that actually look finished from front to rear, not like the manufacturer realized his mistake halfway through then stopped building the last half of the car and slapped a big door in the back of it just to get it over with.


I can play this game too


----------



## req

what about putting a big ass door on the back of what were you talking about??





















please come again with a proper retort ma'beer-lady.


----------



## j-man

millerlyte said:


> Just another synonym for "real car." With real engines, you know the ones that growl instead of whine. Cars that actually look finished from front to rear, not like the manufacturer realized his mistake halfway through then stopped building the last half of the car and slapped a big door in the back of it just to get it over with.
> 
> 
> I can play this game too




You just became my hero 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Serieus

req said:


> what about putting a big ass door on the back of what were you talking about??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please come again with a proper retort ma'beer-lady.


:laugh:
:lurk:


----------



## minibox

j-man said:


> You just became my hero
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Watch out, you don't want to dig yourself into a hole here. Last time I checked we had a pretty strong German contingent at the meet. I believe the numbers are in our favor


----------



## req

LOL thanks john!!


----------



## j-man

Numbers scare me not  i am an American we ain't scared of ****  

Y'all say whatever and drive whatever you want  Does my heart good to see a youngin reppin domestics. That is all

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## decibelle

The problem with your argument is that the Corvette clearly has a well-defined beginning and end and it flows beautifully from front to back. There's still more car left after the hatch.

The rice bug in the other picture looks like it had a rendezvous with a chop saw and the door is there to patch things up a bit to fool suckers like you into thinking it was done on purpose and stylishly. Jokes on you 


Also, you just compared a Corvette with a VW. Your argument was invalid from the start. Think before you post, man.


----------



## minibox

j-man said:


> Numbers scare me not  i am an American we ain't scared of ****
> 
> Y'all say whatever and drive whatever you want  Does my heart good to see a youngin reppin domestics. That is all
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Well said. 
You haven't seen my other ride. Hard to get more American than this:


----------



## j-man

Nice truck John 

I am old and a product of Detroit. My family has lived and died building cars in the motor city for nearly 100 years. That is where my argument begins and ends 

Oh yes, German-American family 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## req

millerlyte said:


> The rice bug


rice is a negative connotation for a japanese tuner car. 

so i dont know what you are trying to say, ladypants 


to each their own, i prefer vehicle manufactuers that improve every car lineup each year for, asthetics, erganomics and efficiency, and do not stay in business because of greed. 

i say this because my parents had bought a chevy silvardo 1500 king cab extended bed that was red. yee-haw. it was a nice truck for a couple years. it rusted out completly in 8 years, it was barely driveable. while my parents continued to pour money into the truck, my dad bought an impala in 2005. there were two cup holders in the entire car, and they were in the fold down arm rest on the front bench seat. on top of that, we lived in new york - where it snowed. how do you sell a car whos wiper blades stow below the hood, where all the heat from the engine escapes, then when its snowing and all the snow turns to ice and fills that cavity like an ice machine in your freezer, the next morning you have to use a hammer and chisel to get the wiper blades free. then the transmission in the truck went out, and my sister was able to trade the 2002 chevy 1500 silverado for $700. yay.

what the hell is that?

oh yea, both the 2005 impala, and the 2002 chevy truck had the same head unit that you would see in 1998 models, possibly even earlier. it only took chevy until everyone stopped buying their cars and the government to bail them out to rethink their business model.

sorry for the rant, but when a company stops making products for the consumers, i stop buying the products.
*
and, no offense towards you if you disagree with me. its just my personal feelings on the subject.*


----------



## ErinH

Honda Civic > *

/thread


I'm keeping my ear to the ground regarding another ATL meet. I keep wanting to have another Alabama meet but I'm still in a rental ... I'll have to live vicariously through your meets. 


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## j-man

req said:


> rice is a negative connotation for a japanese tuner car.
> 
> so i dont know what you are trying to say, ladypants
> 
> 
> to each their own, i prefer vehicle manufactuers that improve every car lineup each year for, asthetics, erganomics and efficiency, and do not stay in business because of greed.
> 
> i say this because my parents had bought a chevy silvardo 1500 king cab extended bed that was red. yee-haw. it was a nice truck for a couple years. it rusted out completly in 8 years, it was barely driveable. while my parents continued to pour money into the truck, my dad bought an impala in 2005. there were two cup holders in the entire car, and they were in the fold down arm rest on the front bench seat. on top of that, we lived in new york - where it snowed. how do you sell a car whos wiper blades stow below the hood, where all the heat from the engine escapes, then when its snowing and all the snow turns to ice and fills that cavity like an ice machine in your freezer, the next morning you have to use a hammer and chisel to get the wiper blades free. then the transmission in the truck went out, and my sister was able to trade the 2002 chevy 1500 silverado for $700. yay.
> 
> what the hell is that?
> 
> oh yea, both the 2005 impala, and the 2002 chevy truck had the same head unit that you would see in 1998 models, possibly even earlier. it only took chevy until everyone stopped buying their cars and the government to bail them out to rethink their business model.
> 
> sorry for the rant, but when a company stops making products for the consumers, i stop buying the products.
> *
> and, no offense towards you if you disagree with me. its just my personal feelings on the subject.*


 To each their own is as far as you needed to say 

For every story of problems you can tell about a domestic, I can tell you a success. Like my father's 1977 Chevy truck, daily driver, with 372,000 miles on it. Or his 2000 olds intrigue with 260,000+. Like was said earlier, we can do this all day  As I stated earlier, drive whatever you like  You have your reasons I have mine. Neither of us is gonna change the other. I respect yours, its not an issue or reason to debate. This all started because I was proud a young person was sticking up for domestics when the biggest majority of them want a Honda or other foreign car? Seriously?? Life is too short my friends 

I am sorry my view on this is not the majority. Well, actually I am not but I will apologize for cluttering up a thread about a freaking awesome G2G with some great friends with this stuff. I love all y'all 

One last comment, and this can be found in another thread in off topic: the ONLY car that EVER left me stranded needing a tow truck in my 36 years of owning/driving vehicles was a 1995 Honda Accord that broke a timing belt at 97,000 miles 

Back on topic for the J-man

When is the fall meet!!!!????? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## decibelle

I think I hit a nerve?

Well, if you want to get serious about it, consider the following!

I don't *really* have much against import cars. I think they're doing better than domestics in the past few years. I don't like where GM/Chevy Ford and Dodge have been going since approx after 05/06 in general. For my next car I want a new Subie STI. It's hard to find much wrong with those cars. AWD, great power and handling, 6-spd, easily modifiable, reliable, lots of space, good mpg....

Back to domestics. Don't forget, I lived up north for 18 years. Guess what... buy a car that's suited for it or quit yer whinin. I dealt with front wheel drive cars going up a fully iced-over hill... not Chevy's fault it can't handle that weather. I dealt with having to jump my old car a dozen times in the subzero temperatures and scraping ice off the windshield. Park your car in the garage or get used to it. If anyone seriously won't buy a car up there because of that, you have some marketing skills to hone. 

What's your point with the two cupholders? Are you implying that isn't enough...?

Know what really matters in vehicles these days? Reliability, efficiency and comfort. Domestics have gotten that down pretty well. Take Chevy's infamous L-series engines. L36, L67, LS7, LS9, the Chevy small block, for example. They aren't known for nothing. My 3.8L is an incredibly sturdy, well-built engine that will last hundreds of thousands of miles routinely. Look at all the *old* Buicks and Grand Prixs with over 250k on them. Same engine. And how about Chrysler's Hemi? Jeep's legendary I6 engines that take on over 400k of off roading miles?

I don't see too many VWs, or really imports in general, with that reputation. Sure, if you take care of any car it will last, but there are trends nonetheless. 

blah blah Honda Civic/Accord Toyota Corolla/Camry Mazda's rotary engine. There's exceptions. But America knows how to build an engine.

Comfort/emissions? If you go back to the heyday of the muscle era it was pretty embarrassing for the US of A in retrospect, but now? They got their **** together and everybody's on the same playing ground now. But back then, nobody really gave a damn about either one of those either...

Long story short, I worked at an auto store with a large shop. Know what kinds of cars I saw in the shop most for non-routine jobs? You guessed it... imports. I could go on and on about common problems for countless types of cars. You'll never find a type of car that doesn't have a well-known issue. Waah my Chevy's transmission went out, Chevy sucks. Know how many Nissan maximas I've seen ****ting blue smoke? That isn't a coincidence. Everything has its vice.

But Ally, there are so many domestic cars built overseas now.... like I said, I largely dislike what has been happening with the recent trend of the past few years. The Chevy Aveo is not a Chevy, the Ford Fiesta, an abomination of a vehicle... if you get my drift. 

Back to your post, it's your responsibility to get a vehicle that suits your needs. They're out there. You also have to realize in a northern state where they litter the roads with salt six months per year, your car WILL rust. You can't stop it. Stop blaming automakers for the weather. Unless you expect them to cater to your demands and dip the car in an anti rust solution and jack the MSRP up a few grand, but then you'd be crying about that too.

That said, it's your responsibility to do your research and be aware of which makes and models of certain years aren't quite up to spec. That doesn't mean the whole namesake is crap - the long history of the Silverado is a great example - but you need to know what you're getting yourself into.


----------



## dresselbrew

Aren't we a lively bunch here. If there was an American car with a diesel engine I might have considered it. I love my 50 mpg on long trips  Now back to the audio...

Had a great time meeting everyone and got some great tuning tips. I'm new to car audio again. I say that because everything I knew about car audio in the past was mostly how to wire everything up, not how to pick/ tune equipment. Thanks to some of you I think I have a place to start so my car should sound much better next meet.

Thanks for showing me your carputer Drake. Well, I say thanks now but when I start buying equipment I might think otherwise  . I hope you set up a meet in Raleigh. And I think I can make room for some of the long distance drivers at my house if they want to spend the night before driving home. Who knows, I could even brew an after meet beer?


----------



## dresselbrew

millerlyte said:


> I don't see too many VWs, or really imports in general, with that reputation. Sure, if you take care of any car it will last, but there are trends nonetheless.


I still have my first vehicle... a 67 Beetle. First engine, crank shaft broke in half. Damn bad example :blush: But I'm still a loyal VW nut. And there are lots of air cooled Volkswagens on the road today.


----------



## req

millerlyte said:


> I think I hit a nerve?


no nerve 



millerlyte said:


> I think they're doing better than domestics in the past few years. I don't like where GM/Chevy Ford and Dodge have been going since approx after 05/06 in general.


this. this is exactly where i was going. as i said, they have gotten much better after the crumble of the domestic car.


and j-man, no hard feelings dude 

i love corvettes hahah. the big thing is that the older the american car, somehow the more reliable it gets. those 70's cars are so simple its perfect. they built them to last back then. and i hope they figure out people are not interested in buying a new car every 5 years for whatever reason. im in my gti till it dies. :laugh:


----------



## kickinaudio

Toyota FTW

/thread


----------



## j-man

req said:


> no nerve
> 
> 
> 
> this. this is exactly where i was going. as i said, they have gotten much better after the crumble of the domestic car.
> 
> 
> and j-man, no hard feelings dude
> 
> i love corvettes hahah. the big thing is that the older the american car, somehow the more reliable it gets. those 70's cars are so simple its perfect. they built them to last back then. and i hope they figure out people are not interested in buying a new car every 5 years for whatever reason. im in my gti till it dies. :laugh:




It's all good pimp!  

I am a car guy, plain and simple. I got a little love for all of em (well maybe not accords :laugh: ) Just born and raised on GM, which in and of itself is surprising when you consider my father worked for Ford for the 1st 6 years of my life


----------



## Serieus

req said:


> those 70's cars are so simple its perfect. they built them to last back then.


built to last, or didn't have the technology to build them to break yet with all of these damn computers?


----------



## Salami

j-man said:


> One last comment, and this can be found in another thread in off topic: the ONLY car that EVER left me stranded needing a tow truck in my 36 years of owning/driving vehicles was a 1995 Honda Accord that broke a timing belt at 97,000 miles


Isn't that the car where Honda says the timing belt is supposed to be CHANGED at 60k miles? 





j-man said:


> When is the fall meet!!!!?????


Yeah when is the fall meet??? Still really pissed I had to miss this one.


----------



## j-man

Hmmm I would have expected more support from someone I brought my business to even though his shop is 3 1/2 hours from where I live  

Glad I don't have to tear into my crappy American motors every 60,000 miles  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertholomey

kickinaudio said:


> Toyota FTW
> 
> /thread


Sorry you missed this one Casey with everything going one - you would have had a good time.


Would everyone who wants to please do me a favor. I had what I thought was a good request from Brian to gather some information from everyone so we can remember (especially the more mature individuals in the crowd) who everyone was and the impressions of the systems that we had on Saturday. You don't have to list your equipment if you don't want to, but could everyone pm me with the information below, and I'll compile into one post.

Name
Location
Vehicle
Gear

I've even given you an example below:

Brian carter
charlotte nc
Yellow chevy cavalier 2003
Jbl c508gti mkii kicks
Jbl c608gti mkii mid bass doors
Jbl gti 10 (2)
Ppi.phantom 900.4 (2)
Hifonics 2000.4


----------



## JHolmes

Sorry I couldn't make the meet. On a positive note, I finished my system this evening! Anyway I can get a copy of the meet CD?




















Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli

I love that sub. I got one too. And an unused 2nd that's not doin anything but sitting around looking pretty. I did replace my first gen PDX with mosconis tho.

As far as domestics cars, I would have to say they have to b on the bottom of the chain. Its sad I've seen 3 2008-20010 Chevy tahoes and suburbans with cracked dashes within the last year.


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli

Oh wait. Looks like its the hertz hi energy. I have a Mille


----------



## JHolmes

gtsdohcvvtli said:


> Oh wait. Looks like its the hertz hi energy. I have a Mille


Yeah, it's a Hi-Energy. Considered the Mille but it would have required more depth and space.


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## req

Andy Ranger
Virginia Beach, VA
2003 Volkswagen GTi
Mosconi AS200.4 x2
Alpine DVA-9861
Alpine RUX-C701
Alpine PXA-H701
Vifa XT25Fatial PRO 4FE30
Exodus Anarchy 6.5.8
Image Dynamics IDMax12.4



but soon ill have a Helix P-DSP with a custom built carPC installed. Its already going through a little stress testing on the bench at the house


----------



## DAT

JHolmes said:


> Yeah, it's a Hi-Energy. Considered the Mille but it would have required more depth and space.
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


I agree good choice, as the sub is the least important speaker in a SQ setup.

it play the smallest range of Freqs.


----------



## Neil_J

req said:


> Andy Ranger
> Virginia Beach, VA
> 2003 Volkswagen GTi
> Mosconi AS200.4 x2
> Alpine DVA-9861
> Alpine RUX-C701
> Alpine PXA-H701
> Vifa XT25Fatial PRO 4FE30
> Exodus Anarchy 6.5.8
> Image Dynamics IDMax12.4
> 
> 
> 
> but soon ill have a Helix P-DSP with a custom built carPC installed. Its already going through a little stress testing on the bench at the house


He said to PM the information so he could compile it into one big post


----------



## JHolmes

DAT said:


> I agree good choice, as the sub is the least important speaker in a SQ setup.
> 
> it play the smallest range of Freqs.


Thank ya, thank ya. Milles up front, that's what matters. Lol


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt R

Dont mean to stir the pot but im weighing in with, GO CHEVROLET!!!!!!

I dont really have a problem with any cars, I own Nissan, Mitsubishi, International, multiple Chevrolets, and a Ford.

I've kind of learned to appreciate all "car people" whether its my style or not we're all car people. Donks are pretty lame if you ask me but they are still owned by people into cars just like me.

Oh, love Corvettes. Wanna do donuts in em!!!!!!


----------



## Neil_J

My philosophy about cars

If you want something reliable but BORING, buy Japanese.

If you want something fun and exotic, but impractical and are ok when things break, buy European.

If you are a farmer, cowboy, or have a CDL, buy an American truck. They will rarely break down and they look good with your cowboy hat.

If you have an IQ of less than 80, you probably already own several American passenger cars, and they're already on cement blocks in the front yard.

The exceptions to these rules are Corvettes, Subbies, Volvos, and Japanese RWD sports cars.


----------



## req

Neil_J said:


> He said to PM the information so he could compile it into one big post


lol. oops 

well its there for people to look at haha.


honestly the car thing isnt that much of a big deal. it just seems like after the 90's up until the chevy government bailout, domestic cars have been not as good as manufactuers from other countries.

that is all 

i think that domestics have been doing great things in the last few years!


----------



## Notloudenuf

Neil_J said:


> If you have an IQ of less than 80, you probably already own several American passenger cars, and they're already on cement blocks in the front yard.


I feel like Ally, Brian, and I should be offended but I don't care enough to be.

:laugh:


----------



## shawnsr21

Give anything but a FORD


----------



## Matt R

Neil_J said:


> If you have an IQ of less than 80, you probably already own several American passenger cars, and they're already on cement blocks in the front yard.


This is coming from the guy who showed up to Spring Break Nationals with no CD player and didnt even have the music on his Ipad?????? That doesnt seem to smart to me and then to insult people because of the car they drive????


----------



## req

lol...


----------



## Neil_J

Matt R said:


> This is coming from the guy who showed up to Spring Break Nationals with no CD player and didnt even have the music on his Ipad?????? That doesnt seem to smart to me and then to insult people because of the car they drive????


Do you want to see the measurements where my iPad measures better than my factory CD player currently does? Should I have just stayed home rather than coming out and actually hearing other cars, just because I didn't have time to get my CD player installed?  I don't think anyone here thinks I'm insulting them..ripping on them a bit, maybe  I've been called a lot of thing before but forum troll has never been one of them.


----------



## shawnsr21

If you think you can insult a persons
intelligence and dont hurt someones feelings then you need to check you iq because its way below 80.


----------



## Serieus

shawnsr21 said:


> If you think you can insult a persons
> intelligence and dont hurt someones feelings then you need to check you iq because its way below 80.


his post was filled with a whole lot of sarcasm, lol, and the guy's a whole lot smarter than the majority of us on this board. people are taking this wayy too seriously :laugh:


----------



## DAT

Neil_J said:


> My philosophy about cars
> 
> If you want something reliable but BORING, buy Japanese.
> 
> If you want something fun and exotic, but impractical and are ok when things break, buy European.
> 
> If you are a farmer, cowboy, or have a CDL, buy an American truck. They will rarely break down and they look good with your cowboy hat.
> 
> If you have an IQ of less than 80, you probably already own several American passenger cars, and they're already on cement blocks in the front yard.
> 
> The exceptions to these rules are Corvettes, Subbies, Volvos, and Japanese RWD sports cars.




WOW, you went from cool install in a girls car to total a$$ real fast.

SO because I live in KY, own a Dodge Ram, Nissan and Mitsubishi I drive boring cars and probably a cowboy or farmer... LOL

This is great...


----------



## Notloudenuf

T-minus 10 posts before Godwin's law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## minibox

Notloudenuf said:


> T-minus 10 posts before Godwin's law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


:laugh: Nice Kendal.

Hope this discussion attracts even more great cars to our meets. See you all in the fall.


----------



## Matt R

Neil_J said:


> Do you want to see the measurements where my iPad measures better than my factory CD player currently does? Should I have just stayed home rather than coming out and actually hearing other cars, just because I didn't have time to get my CD player installed?  I don't think anyone here thinks I'm insulting them..ripping on them a bit, maybe  I've been called a lot of thing before but forum troll has never been one of them.


Apparently three of the last four members that posted think you were being insulting. 

I dont really care to see measurements of an ipad. 

I'm simply trying to point out that insulting the inteligence of a whole group of people isnt the most inteligent thing to do.


----------



## shawnsr21

I'll be at the next meet in my girl car.


----------



## dresselbrew

I've owned an American truck and American passenger car. I laughed at Neil's joke. Notice I said joke.


----------



## bertholomey

Neil_J said:


> He said to PM the information so he could compile it into one big post


I figured there would be one that wouldn't follow directions...... and a former military guy at that


----------



## Sleeves

Notloudenuf said:


> I feel like Ally, Brian, and I should be offended but I don't care enough to be.
> 
> :laugh:


You forgot me, but I drive a Cobalt so I kind of expect to get picked on.

LOL


----------



## bertholomey

Wow.... what happened to my happy little thread? From the time I posted my little stab at Andy and the time it actually hit, all kinds of turmoil happened. 

Let's get this peaceful again so those who didn't make this one will want to come to the Summer and Fall meet.


----------



## Matt R

Sorry man


----------



## bertholomey

np.... It was just puzzling to see where the 'discussion' was going after we had such a good time together that day..... enough kumbaya (sp).... 

So the hard drive in my work laptop crapped the bed night before last, and my phone battery died yesterday evening while traveling back from Florida, so I couldn't respnd to some of the pms. Thank you to those who sent their 'vitals', and there is still time if anyone else wants to participate. When I post them tomorrow, I'll just include first names. 

I burned several more copies of the mix disc than I needed - no reason to have a stack of 'NC Spring 2012 Meet, 2nd draft' discs sitting on my shelf. So if you weren't able to make it, and would like one, send me a pm with your address. 

Today will be crazy - install new hd when it shows up, stone guys here to cover the fireplace, two reports from yesterday to write, and a phone interview at 2.


----------



## JHolmes

Notloudenuf said:


> T-minus 10 posts before Godwin's law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Fricking Nazi's...

LOL, just kidding.


----------



## bertholomey

I told some of you about our fireplace being stoned.....well, it was completed today......thought I would share some pics.


----------



## JHolmes

That's very impressive! 


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

JHolmes said:


> That's very impressive!
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


The workmanship is, but the photos are not. Best I could do with the camera phone and the waning light..... but thanks!


----------



## carter1010

Notloudenuf said:


> I feel like Ally, Brian, and I should be offended but I don't care enough to be.
> 
> :laugh:


Nothing offends me....i drive a cavalier.


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> I told some of you about our fireplace being stoned.....well, it was completed today......thought I would share some pics.


You have a beautiful home. Kinky did good but Vicki did a great job with the mantle piece as well.
Thanks for having us over.


----------



## minibox

bertholomey said:


> I told some of you about our fireplace being stoned.....well, it was completed today......thought I would share some pics.


Wow Jason. Kinky did a great job.


----------



## slade1274

LOL... perfect response


----------



## bertholomey

Well, unfortunately 










wasn't here yesterday....Kinky's boys were here doing the job. Kinky was supervising from afar. You could tell though.....they had the fear of Kinky in their eyes.....


----------



## bertholomey

Are any of you guys available for the MECA comp in Asheville in a couple weekends? Come join me if you can - even to not compete, just hang out in a very cool town and listen to good cars.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...a/129654-ashville-nc-meca-sq-event-6-2-a.html


----------



## bertholomey

I thought I would get this done on Friday, but it has been a very busy weekend.

This is what I have:

*Brian (Carter1010)*
charlotte nc
Yellow chevy cavalier 2003
Jbl c508gti mkii kicks
Jbl c608gti mkii mid bass doors
Jbl gti 10 (2)
Ppi.phantom 900.4 (2)
Hifonics 2000.4

*Kendal (Notloudenuf)*
Kinston, NC
Red Mercury Milan 2006
Alpine CDA-9887 (runs everything active)
Diamond Audio M661 tweeter factory sail panel
M661 6.5" midbass door
Diamond M5 12"
Arc KS 300.4 (highs)
Arc KS 300.2 (sub)

*Ally (millerlyte)*
Marietta, GA
05 Monte Carlo
Eclipse CD7200 MKII
Audible Physics XSoul 2
Audible Physics XSoul 4
No-name 8" mid bass
Acoustic Elegance SBP15-4
MB Quart Q4.80 (2)
MB Quart ONX 1.1500 
Mosconi 6to8

*Chris (serieus)*
Statesville, NC
'98 Silver Honda Civic
Massive Audio CK6V doors/a pillars, passive
JL 12w3v3 ported
Alpine PDX-F4
Kenwood KDC-X995

*Neil (Neil J)*
Melbourne, FL
2011 Mini Cooper S
HAT L6SE
L3SE
L1 Pro R2
4x Alpine SWR-843D
2x JL XD700/5 
2x XD500/3 
JBL MS8

*James (ragnaroksq)*
Myrtle Beach, SC
2000 Audi A6 Quattro
Premier P9 combo
Hybrid audio L1 pro tweets
Hybrid Audio L4 midrange
Hybrid Audio 6.5 subwoofers
(2) Ascendant Audio IB 12's
(2) Arc Audio 300.4 amplifiers
(1) Arc Audio 300.2 amplifier


*Josh (Dresselbrew)*
Raleigh, Nc
2006 VW Jetta TDI
P99RS
Hertz HSK 163
Diamond D6 10"
MCC446
LRX1.1K

*Jason (bertholomey)*
Randleman, NC
2002 BMW 325i
P99RS
Morel MT23
AP XR3M
Seas Lotus Ref
Frankensub
Mosconi 200.4
Mosconi 100.4
Mosconi 6to8

*Andy (Req)*
Virginia Beach, VA
2003 Volkswagen GTi
Mosconi AS200.4 x2
Alpine DVA-9861
Alpine RUX-C701
Alpine PXA-H701
Vifa XT25
Fatial PRO 4FE30 (groovy?) 
Exodus Anarchy 6.5.8
Image Dynamics IDMax12.4

*John (J-Man)*
Vette

*Grayson (Strakele)*
Lancer

*Drake (the Drake)*
Hyundai

*Adam (the A Train)*
Civic

*John (minibox)*
M5

If I have time, I'll edit this post tomorrow to fill these last ones in (don't have time right now).


----------



## req

You wanna add a return line after the vifa xt25 there j? Lol ;-)

thanks for posting that, it's very helpful to put a face to a username and car.


----------

